# Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?



## Veteranboy (13. Oktober 2013)

*Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich lese in letzter Zeit immer wieder Artikel , in welchen auf den Netzteilen der User rumgehackt wird. Jedesmal ,egal von welchem Hersteller, ist das Netzteil nicht gut genug und man solle sich ein BeQuiet Netzteil anschaffen. 

Ich frage mich in welcher Verbindung diese Behauptungen stehen ? Ich habe noch nie von einem Freund gehört , das sein Netzteil ihm irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten bereitet hätte. 

Meine Fragen sind nun : Was ist soviel besser an den BeQuiet Netzteilen ? Es sollte doch gewisse Qualitäts-Kontrollen geben , sodass man sich auch bei anderen Netzteilen auf deren Werte verlassen kann , oder nicht ? 

MFG V.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Schau dir mal das BeQuiet Straight E9 mit 450 Watt für rund 65€ an.

Nenne mir eine Alternative die genauso leise, technisch genauso gut, die gleiche Effizienz hat und ähnliche Garantien bietet dann werden wir auch das empfehlen.
Moment -- es gibt keine derartige Alternative. BeQuiet ist da den Mitbewerbern enteilt. Kein Wunder also dass BeQuiet empfohlen wird denn die anderen Hersteller sind nicht in der Lage ein leises und effizientes Netzteil in dem Preisbereich und Leistungsbereich anzubieten.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## Slanzi (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Sie sind insgesamt von den Schutzschaltungen (und anderen Details) am besten - zumindest vom P/L her.
Man bekommt die gleiche Qualität auch von anderen Herstellern (Enermax, Seasonic), aber meißt erst ab einen deutlich höheren Preis.

Deshalb wird so oft die E9-Reihe empfohlen. Sie bietet ab 60 Euro einfach schon eine Ausstattung für die andere mehr Geld wollen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



> Ich habe noch nie von einem Freund gehört , das sein Netzteil ihm irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten bereitet hätte.



Dann arbeite mal in einer Computerwerkstatt...


----------



## Veteranboy (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Ok , den Punkt habe ich verstanden.

 Ich wollte aber mehr darauf hinaus , das Leute schon ein sagen wir mal 500 Watt Netzteil besitzten und sich eine GTX 770 zulegen wollen. Dann sollte doch dieses 500 Watt Netzteil reichen, sofern es die nötigen Stecker bietet, oder nicht ? Genau dort wird dann immer nach dem Netzteil gefragt und es wird gesagt, dass das alte Netzteil die Grafikkarte nicht mehr packen würde.

Wieso ?


----------



## Slanzi (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Es geht ja i. d. R. nicht um die reine Nennleistung in Watt.
Entscheidend sind halt die Sicherungsmaßnahmen, welche bei langer, stärkerer Belastung den Unterschied machen können zwischen einem toten NT oder einem toten PC.

Zumal die meisten billig 500W Netzteile nicht das liefern, was z. B. ein E9 450W oder schon ein E9 400W leisten kann.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Für Single GPU Systeme. Also alles mit einer Grafikkarte -- in diesem Fall eine GTX 770 -- reichen 500 Watt mehr als aus. Meist reichen schon 450 Watt aus.
Das Netzteil sollte natürlich schon die PCIe Stecker für die Grafikkarte besitzen da Adapter zwar gehen aber unschön sind.
Gute 400-500 Watt Netzteil haben 6 und 8 Pin Stromstecker -- wie eben die BeQuiet.

Ob ein Netzteil die Grafikkarte nun packt hängt aber nicht alleine davon ab welche Leistung auf dem Aufkleber steht. Denn es gibt genug billig Schrott auf dem 700 Watt steht und die nicht mal 300 Watt leisten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2013)

auch die Enermax Paltimax und Seasonic Platinum / X / G Series sind sehr gute Nts....halt sind diese meist höher im preis


----------



## XP1500Monster (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Bei NT's mit mehr Watt gibts auch wieder mehr Alternativen. Dummerweise sind die oft nur schwer zu bekommen, z. B. das Corsair HX 850 das ich besitze. Ich habs zum gleichen Preis wie das Equivalent von BeQuiet bekommen & es steht ihm in nichts nach (von einigen Kleinigkeiten mal abgesehen).

Deutsche Qualität halt ^^

EDIT: Ich habe das NT nicht gekauft, ich bin ja nicht blöd. Für mein System hätte ein BQ 550 Watt ja ausgereicht, aber ich will noch crossfire/sli in Zukunft nutzen ohne nachkaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Research (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

500Watt, bis man die dann mal voll anfordert, platzt das NT.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Veteranboy schrieb:


> Ok , den Punkt habe ich verstanden.
> 
> Ich wollte aber mehr darauf hinaus , das Leute schon ein sagen wir mal 500 Watt Netzteil besitzten und sich eine GTX 770 zulegen wollen. Dann sollte doch dieses 500 Watt Netzteil reichen, sofern es die nötigen Stecker bietet, oder nicht ? Genau dort wird dann immer nach dem Netzteil gefragt und es wird gesagt, dass das alte Netzteil die Grafikkarte nicht mehr packen würde.
> 
> Wieso ?


Fehlende Stecker sowie Schutzschaltungen, das Alter spielt auch eine Rolle da die Bauteile unter dem Alter und Abwärme leiden. Auch ist bei den alten Schinken die 12V Leistung nicht so wie hoch wie bei den aktuelleren Modellen


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Veteranboy schrieb:


> Ok , den Punkt habe ich verstanden.
> 
> Ich wollte aber mehr darauf hinaus , das Leute schon ein sagen wir mal 500 Watt Netzteil besitzten und sich eine GTX 770 zulegen wollen. Dann sollte doch dieses 500 Watt Netzteil reichen, sofern es die nötigen Stecker bietet, oder nicht ? Genau dort wird dann immer nach dem Netzteil gefragt und es wird gesagt, dass das alte Netzteil die Grafikkarte nicht mehr packen würde.
> 
> Wieso ?


 
Das Problem sind hochgelabelte, billige Netzteile die vielleicht mal über 10 Minuten die angegebenen 500W schaffen bzw. diese nicht mal ansatzweise auf der wichtigen 12V-Schiene schaffen: Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (combined power 12V: 360W) 

Nur vor solchen Böllern sollen die User gewarnt werden, um mehr geht es nicht. Und selbstverständlich gibt's auch abseits von BQ Netzteile, die tatsächlich das leisten was draufsteht, funktionierende Schutzschaltungen haben und leise sind.

BQ bietet aber in den meisten Preis- und Leistungsbereichen derzeit das beste Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Veteranboy (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Danke für eure Hilfe  Dachte immer es wäre ein bisschen leichter. Habe früher bei meinem ersten PC auch alles mit Adaptern an ein 350Watt Industrie Netzteil gerammscht. Da hatt ich wohl Glück. 

Vielleicht, steht dann ja auch bei mir demnächst ein neuer Netzteil kauf samt Grafikkarte an.

MFG V.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Bei NT's mit mehr Watt gibts auch wieder mehr Alternativen. Dummerweise sind die oft nur schwer zu bekommen, z. B. das Corsair HX 800 das ich besitze. Ich habs zum gleichen Preis wie das Equivalent von BeQuiet bekommen & es steht ihm in nichts nach (von einigen Kleinigkeiten mal abgesehen).
> 
> Deutsche Qualität halt ^^
> 
> EDIT: Ich habe das NT nicht gekauft, ich bin ja nicht blöd. Für mein System hätte ein BQ 550 Watt ja ausgereicht, aber ich will noch crossfire/sli in Zukunft nutzen ohne nachkaufen zu müssen.


 
Dazu spare ich mir mal einen Kommentar.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Knallfrosch oder Kraftwerk? - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012 schau dir mal das dazu an


----------



## Stueppi (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Dazu kannst du auch auf die Spannungen achten die auf den 3,3, 5 und 12 Volt Leitungen liegen. Auf den 3,3V und 5V Leitungen liegt meistens viel zu viel Spannung um die angegeben Wattzahl zu erreichen während auf der 12V Schiene dann nur so 15A liegen (180 Watt) bei einem 420 Watt NT. 
Der Großteil vom PC nutzt die 12V Leitung. Jedtzt stell dir mal vor du hast eine aktuelle Gaming GraKa OC und eine AMD CPU OC kommst du schon auf über 300 Watt Last fast nur auf der 12V Schiene, die hat aber nur 180W. 

Kommen wir zu den Schutzschaltungen, da wäre der Hitzeschutz als Schmelzschutz und das wars auch schon.


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Also mein altes Netzteil läuft und läuft und läuft. Hab da schon viel drann geklemmt, keine Probleme! Hat schon so manche Stromausfälle überlebt durch Blitzeinschläge oder durch andere Ursachen  
Die Dinger kann man richtig quälen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Veteranboy schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> Ich lese in letzter Zeit immer wieder Artikel , in welchen auf den Netzteilen der User rumgehackt wird. Jedesmal ,egal von welchem Hersteller, ist das Netzteil nicht gut genug und man solle sich ein BeQuiet Netzteil anschaffen.
> Ich frage mich in welcher Verbindung diese Behauptungen stehen ? Ich habe noch nie von einem Freund gehört , das sein Netzteil ihm irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten bereitet hätte.


1. Ganz einfach: die überwiegende Mehrheit der Netzteile ist Single Rail. Das mag bei 500W noch halbwegs akzeptabel sein, persönlich würde ich sogar nur bis 400, maximal 450W ein Single Rail kaufen.
Bei höheren Wattklassen ist das ganze aber nicht mehr feierlich, da du dann z.T. 100A (oder mehr) auf der +12V Leitung hast. Und diese Ampere kannst du über jedes Kabel, was aus dem Netzteil kommt, abrufen. Worst Case schaut dann untefähr so aus...
Ursache: Schleichender Kurzschluss auf dem Board, Netzteil ohne wirksame OCP.



Veteranboy schrieb:


> Meine Fragen sind nun : Was ist soviel besser an den BeQuiet Netzteilen ? Es sollte doch gewisse Qualitäts-Kontrollen geben , sodass man sich auch bei anderen Netzteilen auf deren Werte verlassen kann , oder nicht ?


Ganz einfach: Sie sind relativ leise und 9 von 10 sind Multi Rail.
Single Rail ist echt nicht schön...

Und OTP haben auch fast alle be quiet Netzteile, auch die Pure Power (momentan).
Das ist relativ unüblich, leider...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Veteranboy schrieb:


> Meine Fragen sind nun : Was ist soviel besser an den BeQuiet Netzteilen ? Es sollte doch gewisse Qualitäts-Kontrollen geben , sodass man sich auch bei anderen Netzteilen auf deren Werte verlassen kann , oder nicht ?


 
"Soviel besser" gar nichts. Kommt darauf an welche "anderen" du meinst und vor allem welche Anforderungen du ans Gerät stellst? Zwar wird hier grundsätzlich nur ein BeQuiet NT empfohlen, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass alle anderen schlecht sind. Und vor allem ist es nicht immer nötig ein BeQuiet NT zu kaufen, wenn es für weniger Geld ein anderes NT gibt, das deinen Anforderungen enspricht. Ein Corsair, Thermaltake oder Chietec kann auch reichen.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein Corsair, Thermaltake oder Chietec kann auch reichen.


Welches Corsair?
Die billigen sind meist von CWT und recht schlecht.

Thermaltake?
Die Germany Serie ist mittlerweile echter Crap, da von HEC zu Sirtec gewechselt wurde.

Chieftec?
Die von Delta sind akzeptabel. 
Der Rest von CWT und Sirtec auch recht mies.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Was meinst du mit schlecht und mies?


----------



## Legacyy (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Technisch schlecht, billige Komponenten.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Es kommt immer darauf an welche Anforderungen man ans Gerät stellt. Ich hatte noch nie ein BeQuiet NT und die, die ich hatte bzw. habe, sind noch nie kaputt gegangen oder haben etwas kaputt gemacht. Ich habe auch noch nie eine Situation gehabt, in der eine Schutzschaltung ausgelöst wurde. Ein Thermaltake-NT läuft seit 6 Jahren ohne Probleme. Ein Chieftec lief bei mir auch ganze Weile - jetzt bei meinen Eltern - das müssen jetzt um die 10 Jahre alt sein. Aber die Kröhnung ist ein Q-Tec NT 500W, das seit 2005 *täglich* bei mir im Zweitrechner läuft - ein absolutes  Billig-NT, China-Böller oder wie man es sonst hier nennen würde. Ja das  sind jetzt über 8,5 Jahre. OK zugegeben, vor zwei Jahren habe ich zwei oder drei Elkos getauscht, wobei das NT noch nicht defekt war, aber trotzdem profilaktisch, da ich das NT von innen sauber gemacht habe und Lüfter getauscht habe. Zur Zeit habe ich ein Enermax - drei Jahre jetzt. OK ein Corsair hatte ich noch nie, aber ich würde wetten, dass ich auch damit keine Probleme hätte. Ich hatte jetzt also vier NTs. Enermax und Q-Tec sind bei mir im Betrieb, Thermaltake bei meinem Kumpel und Chieftec bei meinen Eltern.

Zusammengefasst ist es falsch zu behaupten BeQuiet ist gut und alle anderen sind schlecht. Die Welt ist nicht nur schwarz und weiß. OK es mag sein dass BeQuiet NTs es besser vertragen, wenn sie vergewaltigt werden, aber deswegen sind anderen nicht völlig schlecht. Wie gesagt, es ist immer Sache der Anforderung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Es kommt immer darauf an welche Anforderungen man ans Gerät stellt.


Also am besten sollte es nicht nur von 12 bis Mittag halten und auch halbwegs sicher sein. Das heißt: OCP; OTP auch haben. Das ganze auch noch sinnvoll implementiert.
OTP auf 250°C bringt nicht wirklich was, ebenso wenn man die OCP auf 120A einstellt...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein Thermaltake-NT läuft seit 6 Jahren ohne Probleme.


4 Rails? Je 18A?? CWT PSH vermutlich...
Nutze sowas auch gerade, wird zwar bock warm, aber dem ollen Hiper Hobel traue ich mehr als vielen modernen Eimern...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein Chieftec lief bei mir auch ganze Weile - jetzt bei meinen Eltern - das müssen jetzt um die 10 Jahre alt sein.


Diese Aussage ist genau so wertvoll wie die vorherige. Und die ist so wertvoll als wenn du sagen würdest, dass du seit hunderten von Jahren 'nen Toyota fährst.
Da sollte dir auch klar sein, dass es nicht *das Chieftec Netzteil* gibt sondern hunderte verschiedene!
Und die sind z.T. von Gülle bis recht ordentlich...

Auf gut Deutsch: 
Wenn du von Netzteilen sprichst, bitte mit der kompletten Bezeichnung! 
Wenn du das nicht machst, sind das einfach nur gehaltlose behauptungen...

Genaue Bezeichnung wäre z.B. ein HEC Power master, PB-480, ST-65ZF. Oder das Hiper Type R II, 680W.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aber die Kröhnung ist ein Q-Tec NT 500W, das seit 2005 *täglich* bei mir im Zweitrechner läuft - ein absolutes  Billig-NT, China-Böller oder wie man es sonst hier nennen würde.


Q-Tec oder Q-Technologys??
erster ist Schrott, zwiter relabeler anständiger Markenware.

Mein Q-Technologys ist z.B. ein Enhance Gerät.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst ist es falsch zu behaupten BeQuiet ist gut und alle anderen sind schlecht. Die Welt ist nicht nur schwarz und weiß. OK es mag sein dass BeQuiet NTs es besser vertragen, wenn sie vergewaltigt werden, aber deswegen sind anderen nicht völlig schlecht. Wie gesagt, es ist immer Sache der Anforderung.


 Nein, falsch ist es, Single Rail Netzteile nicht als Nachteil zu sehen. Falsch ist es, das weglassen von OTP (in jedem Preisbereich) nicht als Nachteil zu sehen.

Und genau das tun wir hier! Wir verlangen genau 3 Dinge:
*a) Multi Rail
b) alle möglichen Schutzschaltungen (also auch OTP, ordentlich gesetzte OCP)
c) eine möglichst niedrige Geräuschentwicklung unter Last
*

So und jetzt nenne mir mal bitte 5 moderne/aktuelle Netzteile, die a) nicht von be quiet sind und b) alle Anforderungen erfüllen.
Die von dir erwähnten Corsair, Thermaltake und Chieftec tun das jedenfalls nicht, da sie alle Single Rail sind...


----------



## Aks-ty (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Der einzigste Grund warum hier so viel BQ empfohlen wird sind folgende:
- In jedem Preisbereich akzeptabele bis gute ware
- Auch bei "billigen" Netzteilen Gute und Sinnvolle Schutzschaltungen
- Lange Garantiezeit
- Recht Zuverlässig

Ich persönlich bin auch kein BQ Fan. Allerdings muss man ehrlich sagen das nicht jeder unmengen an Geld für nen NT raushauen kann und will. Da ist dann halt BQ die richtige wahl.
Ich persönlich kaufe Enermax oder Seasonic allerdings kann man diese als "Premium" Netzteile verbuchen und da bezahlt man auch "Premium"


----------



## SiQ (15. Oktober 2013)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> Der einzigste Grund warum hier so viel BQ empfohlen wird sind folgende: - In jedem Preisbereich akzeptabele bis gute ware - Auch bei "billigen" Netzteilen Gute und Sinnvolle Schutzschaltungen - Lange Garantiezeit - Recht Zuverlässig  Ich persönlich bin auch kein BQ Fan. Allerdings muss man ehrlich sagen das nicht jeder unmengen an Geld für nen NT raushauen kann und will. Da ist dann halt BQ die richtige wahl. Ich persönlich kaufe Enermax oder Seasonic allerdings kann man diese als "Premium" Netzteile verbuchen und da bezahlt man auch "Premium"



Habe mir gerade ein Platimax geholt. Bei 600W für 130€ fand ich das dann doch die bessere Wahl gegenüber einem P10. Im
Bereich um die 80€ gibt es jedoch kaum Alternativen zu BQ.


----------



## mülla1 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Knallfrosch oder Kraftwerk? - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012 schau dir mal das dazu an


 
guter artikel.. ich kenne mich zwar mit der technik, nicht aber mit allen herstellern aus. ist mal gut das das einer aufgelistet hat


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Naja, bq setzt halt idR auf gute Lüfter bzw niedrige Lautstärke und Multi Rail OCP was hierzulande stark gepusht wird. Ansonsten gibt es rein technisch jede Menge besseres oder gleichwertiges....


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Klar, sofern die Lautstärke egal oder die Aufnahme vom Rechner <200W ist, gibts auch unter 100€ noch halbwegs Alternativen. Aber genau das ist ja der Punkt: Das Netzteil sollte niemals die lauteste Komponente sein...
Und das ist aber bei einem Seasonic G-Series der Fall oder einem Enermax Triathlor.

Ich habe gerade im 2. Rechner ein 680W Hiper Type RII (CWT PSH Plattform). Das Teil wird unter Last zwar sau heiß, ist aber immer noch leise. Ich überlege gerade irgendwelche Punkte, die gegen die Verwendung dieses Netzteiles sprechen. Außer den SamXon Caps da drin fällt mir echt keiner ein...

Ist es wirklich so schwer ein (halbwegs leises) Netzteil zu bauen, dass auch unter Last leise ist und dabei auch 4 Rails (bei 700W) hat?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Schwer sollte es nicht fallen und auch nicht im bezahlbaren Rahmen, nur scheinen etliche nicht gewillt zu sein


----------



## lop3000qmx (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Also ich habe ein Seasonic verbaut und dieses auch bewusst gewählt. Sicher ist richtig: in dem Preissegment in dem BQ spielt, gibt es kaum Alternativen.
Falsch wäre zu sagen dass es keine Alternativen gibt. Mich hat bei Seasonic der hohe Wirkungsgrad von fast 92% im Durchschnitt beeindruckt und die Semi-Passiv Option sorgt dafür dass ich im Desktop-Betrieb den Lüfter quasi gar nicht brauche. Und wenn er doch läuft höre ich ihn trotzdem nicht 

Allerdings darf man eben nicht verschweigen dass du bei Seasonic jenseits von 100€ bist...


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Mich hat bei Seasonic der hohe Wirkungsgrad von fast 92% im Durchschnitt beeindruckt und die Semi-Passiv Option sorgt dafür dass ich im Desktop-Betrieb den Lüfter quasi gar nicht brauche. Und wenn er doch läuft höre ich ihn trotzdem nicht


 
92% verglichen zu meinetwegen 89% fällt nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht würde ich meinen. Und Semi-Passiv würde ich nicht unbedingt als Vorteil bezeichnen was die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren angeht.


----------



## lop3000qmx (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden... Strom wird nicht billiger, das steht wohl fest. Ich hab zwar mal irgendwo ne Rechnung gesehen inwieweit sich der Wirkungsgrad auch monetär auswirkt, aber das kriege ich nicht mehr zusammen.
Die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren wird das wohl eher nicht stören, da der Passivbetrieb sowohl Temperatur- als auch Lastgesteuert ist (so zumindest meine Information) und sich dieser nur im unbedenklichen Rahmen bewegt. Ansonsten springt eben der Lüfter an.
Mich würds auch eher nerven wenn ich mir die Kondensatoren brate, da hast du völlig Recht


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren wird das wohl eher nicht stören, da der Passivbetrieb sowohl Temperatur- als auch Lastgesteuert ist (so zumindest meine Information) und sich dieser nur im unbedenklichen Rahmen bewegt. Ansonsten springt eben der Lüfter an.
> Mich würds auch eher nerven wenn ich mir die Kondensatoren brate, da hast du völlig Recht



Es ging mir nicht ums "braten" () sondern um:



> "Sofern keine anderen chemischen Prozesse im Kondensator auftreten, kann die Alterung von „Elkos“ mit dem sog. „10-Grad-Gesetz“ beschrieben werden. Die Lebensdauer dieser Kondensatoren halbiert sich, wenn die auf den Kondensator einwirkende Temperatur um 10 °C ansteigt"
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensator_(Elektrotechnik)


----------



## lop3000qmx (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Das wusste ich gar nicht.... Dieses 10 Grad Gesetz kannte ich nicht, danke! Da werde ich echt mal überlegen ob ich den Semi- Passivbetrieb nicht ausschalte.
Andererseits denke ich dass ein Anstieg von 10°C auf den Kondensatoren schon recht ordentlich ist. Meiner Wunschvorstellung nach sollte dann aber der Lüfter eingreifen!


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Andererseits denke ich dass ein Anstieg von 10°C auf den Kondensatoren schon recht ordentlich ist. Meiner Wunschvorstellung nach sollte dann aber der Lüfter eingreifen!


 
Das Problem ist ja, die Temps werden u. U. nicht an Kondensatoren gemessen. Wenn die Temperatur innerhalb des Gehäuses vielleicht um 10 Grad ansteigt haben die Kondensatoren vielleicht schon +30 Grad. (alles nur Mutmaßung aber Du weißt vielleicht was ich meine)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2013)

lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Seasonic verbaut und dieses auch bewusst gewählt. Sicher ist richtig: in dem Preissegment in dem BQ spielt, gibt es kaum Alternativen.
> Falsch wäre zu sagen dass es keine Alternativen gibt. Mich hat bei Seasonic der hohe Wirkungsgrad von fast 92% im Durchschnitt beeindruckt und die Semi-Passiv Option sorgt dafür dass ich im Desktop-Betrieb den Lüfter quasi gar nicht brauche. Und wenn er doch läuft höre ich ihn trotzdem nicht
> 
> Allerdings darf man eben nicht verschweigen dass du bei Seasonic jenseits von 100€ bist...



jepp


----------



## Joselman (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



keinnick schrieb:


> 92% verglichen zu meinetwegen 89% fällt nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht würde ich meinen. Und Semi-Passiv würde ich nicht unbedingt als Vorteil bezeichnen was die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren angeht.


 
Seasonic gibt 7 Jahre Garantie in Deutschland. Sollte das NT defekt sein gibts ein neues. Was interessiert mich da ob das NT schneller verreckt weil der Lüfter nicht dreht. Wer benutzt ein NT länger als 7 Jahre?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



lop3000qmx schrieb:


> und die Semi-Passiv Option sorgt dafür dass ich im Desktop-Betrieb den Lüfter quasi gar nicht brauche


 
Dass Seasonic nicht in der Lage ist ein leises Netzteil zu bauen findest du also gut?


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich da ob das NT schneller verreckt weil der Lüfter nicht dreht.



Also mich würde das schon interessieren wenn das NT früher den Geist aufgibt weil der Lüfter nicht dreht.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Versuch mal nach 5 Jahren ein Netzteil auf Garantie zu tauschen.


----------



## Joselman (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass Seasonic nicht in der Lage ist ein leises Netzteil zu bauen findest du also gut?


 
Kannst du das mal begründen? Ich habe grade mein Bequiet pure power gegen ein Seasonic ersetzt. 

Das Seasonic im Vergleich zum bequiet NICHT zu hören. (Lüfter auf normal nicht passiv)


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, die Temps werden u. U. nicht an Kondensatoren gemessen. Wenn die Temperatur innerhalb des Gehäuses vielleicht um 10 Grad ansteigt haben die Kondensatoren vielleicht schon +30 Grad. (alles nur Mutmaßung aber Du weißt vielleicht was ich meine)


 
Naja, dafür benutzt Seasonic auch durchgehend hochwertigere und zuverlässigere Kondensatoren, da relativiert sich das doch ein wenig...


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Naja, dafür benutzt Seasonic auch durchgehend hochwertigere und zuverlässigere Kondensatoren, da relativiert sich das doch ein wenig...



Es ging ja um Semi-Passiv. Setzt Seasonic dort Kondensatoren ein, die temperaturunempfindlich sind?


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Sie setzen höherwertigere japanische Kondensatoren ein, die zuverlässiger sind, sprich länger bei höherer Temperatur ihren Dienst leisten...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal begründen? Ich habe grade mein Bequiet pure power gegen ein Seasonic ersetzt.
> 
> Das Seasonic im Vergleich zum bequiet NICHT zu hören. (Lüfter auf normal nicht passiv)


 
Du musst das Netzteil auch mal auslasten dann weißt du was ich meine.



elohim schrieb:


> Naja, dafür benutzt Seasonic auch durchgehend hochwertigere und zuverlässigere Kondensatoren, da relativiert sich das doch ein wenig...



Fällst du schon wieder auf das Marketing herein?
Japanische Kondensatoren sind nicht alles und wer sich näher mit Seasonic beschäftigt hat -- wie ich -- weiß das.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Seasonic gibt 7 Jahre Garantie in Deutschland. Sollte das NT defekt sein gibts ein neues. Was interessiert mich da ob das NT schneller verreckt weil der Lüfter nicht dreht. Wer benutzt ein NT länger als 7 Jahre?


Ja und genau hier machst du den gleichen Fehler wie viele andere. Du setzt Garantie DAUER über Qualität. Was nutzt dir eine hunter Jahre lange Garantie, wenn die Bedingungen so mies sind, dass du im Leben kein neues Netzteil bekommen kannst?!

Schau mal hier, wass der Prinzipal zu dem Service von Corsair sagt...

Glaubst du ernsthaft daran, dass ein Netzteil, welches 7 Jahre Garantie hat auch genau so eine Service Qualität hat, wie bei einem, das nur 5 Jahre hat?! 
Sorry, aber manche Dinge kann ich einfach nicht verstehen...

Insbesondere der Punkt, dass die Garantie Dauer mehr zählt als der Umgang des Services mit den Kunden. IMO ist gerade das wichtig! Wenn man 'nen Kabel mal verlegt (oder noch eins braucht), dass man das kostenfrei vom Hersteller ordern kann, gehört für mich zu einem guten Service. Da hab ich dann lieber 2-3 Jahre weniger Garantie als schlechtere Garantie...




Joselman schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal begründen? Ich habe grade mein Bequiet pure power gegen ein Seasonic ersetzt.
> Das Seasonic im Vergleich zum bequiet NICHT zu hören. (Lüfter auf normal nicht passiv)


Dann schluckt dein Rechner keine 200W, siehe hier.


----------



## Joselman (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und genau hier machst du den gleichen Fehler wie viele andere. Du setzt Garantie DAUER über Qualität. Was nutzt dir eine hunter Jahre lange Garantie, wenn die Bedingungen so mies sind, dass du im Leben kein neues Netzteil bekommen kannst?!



Nee tue ich nicht. Ich habe nur erwähnt das es 7 Jahre gibt. Wo habe ich geschrieben das es deshalb super quali hat?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, wass der Prinzipal zu dem Service von Corsair sagt...



Was hat Corsair mit Seasonic zu tun? Gehören die zusammen? (ich hab ka)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft daran, dass ein Netzteil, welches 7 Jahre Garantie hat auch genau so eine Service Qualität hat, wie bei einem, das nur 5 Jahre hat?!
> Sorry, aber manche Dinge kann ich einfach nicht verstehen...



Nee auch das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich habe aber gesehen auf andere seasonic NT gibts nur 5 Jahre. Nach deiner Logik sind die ja dann wieder besser.  

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum manche Leute mehr in geschriebene Sätze interpretieren als wirklich drin steht... 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Insbesondere der Punkt, dass die Garantie Dauer mehr zählt als der Umgang des Services mit den Kunden. IMO ist gerade das wichtig! Wenn man 'nen Kabel mal verlegt (oder noch eins braucht), dass man das kostenfrei vom Hersteller ordern kann, gehört für mich zu einem guten Service. Da hab ich dann lieber 2-3 Jahre weniger Garantie als schlechtere Garantie...



Wenn dir das wichtig ist okay, mir ist es das nicht! Wenn ich ein Kabel brauche kauf ichs. 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann schluckt dein Rechner keine 200W, siehe hier.



200w wird er schon schlucken. Wieviel genau keine Ahnung. Ja mein NT ist überdimensioniert und? Vieleicht kauf ich mir noch ne 2te und ne 3te GTX 780.





Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst das Netzteil auch mal auslasten dann weißt du was ich meine.



Geht halt grade nicht. Das bequiet 630w hat bei gleicher Hardware unter last angefangen zu sehr leise zu fiepen. War das etwa ausgelastet? Kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja mein NT ist überdimensioniert und? Vieleicht kauf ich mir noch ne 2te und ne 3te GTX 780.



Welches Sinn hat es denn ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zu kaufen?
Genau -- gar keinen. Es hat nur Nachteile.



Joselman schrieb:


> Geht halt grade nicht. Das bequiet 630w hat bei gleicher Hardware unter last angefangen zu sehr leise zu fiepen. War das etwa ausgelastet? Kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen...


 
Das fiepen muss nicht am Netzteil liegen sondern kann von der Hardware ausgelöst werden.
Und selbst das 630er BeQuiet ist völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## Joselman (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Ich wollte ein Platin NT, voll modular mit schwarzen kabeln und genug Reserven für ggf. SLI. Das hat für mich Sinn gemacht!. Für dich nicht okay. Leb bitte einfach damit.

Wenn das NT fiept ist die Hardware schuld? Nee sorry. Ich weiß was gefiept hat das kann man lokalisieren. Jetzt ist es weg komisch....


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich wollte ein Platin NT, voll modular mit schwarzen kabeln und genug Reserven für ggf. SLI. Das hat für mich Sinn gemacht!. Für dich nicht okay. Leb bitte einfach damit.
> 
> Wenn das NT fiept ist die Hardware schuld? Nee sorry. Ich weiß was gefiept hat das kann man lokalisieren. Jetzt ist es weg komisch....


 
Ja. Es kann durchaus an der verbauten Hardware liegen wenn das Netzteil fiept. Oder an weiteren Dingen. 

Dass du sowas nicht weiß und dass du dem Marketing erliegen bist -- Platin, Voll Modular, Semi Passiv -- zeigt mir dass du von Netzteilen nicht die geringste Ahnung hast. Für dich halt okay. Leb bitte damit.


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Fällst du schon wieder auf das Marketing herein?
> Japanische Kondensatoren sind nicht alles und wer sich näher mit Seasonic beschäftigt hat -- wie ich -- weiß das.


 
Wieso "schon wieder"? Und was hat die Tatsache, dass japanische Kondensatoren zuverlässiger sind und somit höheren Temperaturen länger standhalten als bspw CapXon, mit Marketing zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Wieso "schon wieder"? Und was hat die Tatsache, dass japanische Kondensatoren zuverlässiger sind und somit höheren Temperaturen länger standhalten als bspw CapXon, mit Marketing zu tun?


 
Ich sagte doch dass es nicht auf japanische Kondensatoren ankommt. Das gesamte Paket muss passen.


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Schön das du das sagtest. Noch schöner wäre es wenn du dich bei deiner Antwort auch auf das Zitierte beziehen könntest...

Aber ich seh schon, dass es sich wohl um jemanden handelt der froh ist wenn er seinen täglichen "aufs Marketing reingefallen" Grind abspulen kann...


----------



## Legacyy (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Es kommt eben nicht darauf an,* wo* die Caps herkommen, sondern darauf, *dass* die die entsprechende Temperatur aushalten. 
Das "super Japanische Caps" ist reines Marketing.

Es können genauso gut welche aus Taiwan oder China sein, die diese Temperaturen aushalten ohne kaputt zu gehen.


----------



## Joselman (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Es kann durchaus an der verbauten Hardware liegen wenn das Netzteil fiept. Oder an weiteren Dingen.
> 
> Dass du sowas nicht weiß und dass du dem Marketing erliegen bist -- Platin, Voll Modular, Semi Passiv -- zeigt mir dass du von Netzteilen nicht die geringste Ahnung hast. Für dich halt okay. Leb bitte damit.


 
Von Semi passiv habe ich auch wieder nix geschrieben. Ja das NT kann es ich nutze es aber gar nicht. Hauptsache es unterstüzt dich dabei mich als Marketingopfer darzustellen. Schade das man mit Dir nicht diskutieren kann.
Was voll modular mit Marketing zu tun hat würde ich auch mal gerne wissen. Aber ich glaube du kannst mir das gar nicht erklären....


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Wieso "schon wieder"? Und was hat die Tatsache, dass japanische Kondensatoren zuverlässiger sind und somit höheren Temperaturen länger standhalten als bspw CapXon, mit Marketing zu tun?


Na, dass 'japanische' Kondensatoren zwar besser sind, wenn sie aber gleich 20-30°C wärmer werden, hat man auch nichts gewonnen, denn dann sind die haltbarsten Kondensatoren einfach mal nötig, um halbwegs brauchbare Haltbarkeit zu liefern.
Und genau das ist ein Problem, was gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt wird. Auch wird der Ripplestrom gern vergessen.
Kurz: ein gut designtes Netzteil, dass nicht zu warm wird und die Caps nicht allzu sehr stresst, ist es völlig Latte, was da für Modelle zum Einsatz kommen, die verwendeten Elektrolyt Kondensatoren werden ewig halten (z.B. wenn man erst mal Polymers verbaut und danach erst Elektrolyt Kondesatoren nimmt), dann hat man fast nur noch den Faktor Temperatur.

Und hier ist die Faustregel: bisserl Luftstrom ist um Welten besser als gar keiner. Da kannst dann wirklich die oben erwähnten 20-30°C erreichen, einfach mit einem Lüfter, der seine 300-500 Drehungen dreht...

Über CapXon wird auch mehr als genug geredet, das interessantes Detail: Schau dir mal die Reviews zur Einführung des E9 an: CapXon drin. Und jetzt wirf mal einen Blick auf die E9 Reviews von diesem Jahr: Teapo drin.
Kurz: Hier kann man durchaus die Meinung vertreten, dass CapXon nicht allzu weit von Fuhjyyu entfernt ist...


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Es kommt eben nicht darauf an,* wo* die Caps herkommen, sondern darauf, *dass* die die entsprechende Temperatur aushalten.
> Das "super Japanische Caps" ist reines Marketing.
> 
> Es können genauso gut welche aus Taiwan oder China sein, die diese Temperaturen aushalten ohne kaputt zu gehen.


 
Redest du jetzt davon dass es in Theorie möglich ist, dass auch Caps aus China gut sein können, oder reden wir von der statistischen Realität, dass japanische Hersteller in aller Regel die zuverlässigen Produkte anbieten, was Einhaltuing der Spezifikationen, Qualitätskontroll eund Ausfallzahlen angeht...




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Na, dass 'japanische' Kondensatoren zwar besser sind, wenn sie aber gleich 20-30°C wärmer werden, hat man auch nichts gewonnen, denn dann sind die haltbarsten Kondensatoren einfach mal nötig, um halbwegs brauchbare Haltbarkeit zu liefern.
> 
> Kurz: Hier kann man durchaus die Meinung vertreten, dass CapXon nicht allzu weit von Fuhjyyu entfernt ist...



Ich habe auch lediglich gesagt, dass die im Verhältnis hochwertigeren Kondensatoren den fehlenden Luftstrom und damit einhergehenden höheren Temperatur ein gewisses Stück relativieren. Dass bessere Kühlung eben besser ist sollte klar sein 

Wie die genauen Temperaturen sind wissen wir ja letztlich nicht...
So schrecklich schlimm kann es aber auch nicht sein, wenn ich mir die hier gemessenen Temps anschaue:
PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - SeaSonic Platinum Series 660 Watt
Im worst case bewegen wir uns schließlich bei einer Abwärme von gerade mal 13-14W welche passiv abgegeben werden muss und die Option den Lüfter dauerhaft laufen zu lassen hat man schließlich auch noch wenn einem 'semi passiv' nicht gefällt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Wie die genauen Temperaturen sind wissen wir ja letztlich nicht...
> So schrecklich schlimm kann es aber auch nicht sein, wenn ich mir die hier gemessenen Temps anschaue:
> PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - SeaSonic Platinum Series 660 Watt


 Diese Temperaturen sind fürn Eimer, da a) nicht definiert ist, wie gemessen wurde und b) das unmöglich im inneren gemessen worden sein kann (dafür sind die Temps zu niedrig)...


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Tempdifferenz? Naja, wie auch imemr, die genauen Werte kennen wir letztlich so oder so nicht...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Was voll modular mit Marketing zu tun hat würde ich auch mal gerne wissen. Aber ich glaube du kannst mir das gar nicht erklären....


 
Voll Modular wird als Feature verkauft. Genauso wie Semi Passivität.
Aber beides wird vor allem deswegen gemacht weils billiger ist.
Statt eines vernünftiges Lüfters und einer guten Lüftersteuerung wird semi Passivität eingebaut und es als Feature verkauft obwohl es nur den schlechter Lüfter samt Lüftersteuerung verschleiert.
Das gleiche ist mit Voll Modular. Es ist in der Herstellung billig und bringt Gefahren mit sich.
Dabei ist Voll Modular komplett sinnfrei da der 24Pin Stecker immer benutzt wird.

Aber ja -- ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung und kann nichts erklären.


----------



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Und jetzt erklär doch mal was an einer normalen Lüftersteuerung mit Semipassiv Option billiger sein soll als an einer ohne semipassiv Option  Das gleiche bitte zum Thema Voll Modular...


----------



## Joselman (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Voll Modular wird als Feature verkauft. Genauso wie Semi Passivität.
> Aber beides wird vor allem deswegen gemacht weils billiger ist.
> Statt eines vernünftiges Lüfters und einer guten Lüftersteuerung wird semi Passivität eingebaut und es als Feature verkauft obwohl es nur den schlechter Lüfter samt Lüftersteuerung verschleiert.
> Das gleiche ist mit Voll Modular. Es ist in der Herstellung billig und bringt Gefahren mit sich.
> ...



Wenn ich 24 Adern (bzw. 27) einzeln sleeven möchte und dafür erstmal das NT aufschrauben muss, dann ziehe ich die andere Gefahr vor. 

Außerdem verliere ich die Garantie wenn ich das NT öffne. Das es Semi passiv ist war für mich kein Kaufgrund. Es läuft eh auf normal und nicht auf semi passiv. Ich hätte auch ein be quiet genommen nur leider haben die für mich nix im Angebot.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und genau hier machst du den gleichen Fehler wie viele andere. Du setzt Garantie DAUER über Qualität. Was nutzt dir eine hunter Jahre lange Garantie, wenn die Bedingungen so mies sind, dass du im Leben kein neues Netzteil bekommen kannst?!
> 
> Schau mal hier, wass der Prinzipal zu dem Service von Corsair sagt...
> 
> ...


 Lese ich hier Kritik am Corsair Service oder hast du was anderes gemeint?
Mein kaputtes NT wurde innerhalb einer Woche getauscht, Hin- und Rückversandt hat Corsair bezahlt, Anfragen wurden alle ausführlich, freundlich und noch am selben Tag beantwortet. 


Um mal wieder zur eigentlichen Frage zurückzukommen:
Nein, natürlich gibt es auch neben BeQuiet hochwertige Netzteile. z.B. von Seasonic oder Enermax.
BeQuiet hat neben hochwertiger Technik vor allem auch sehr hochwertige und leise Lüfter verbaut. Ich denke das ist für viele dann der Grund zum BeQuiet zu greifen.

Das oft emfohlene E9 ist übrigens nur ein leicht verändertes FSP Aurum. Dieses kostet ~10 Euro weniger als ein geich starkes E9 und bietet dazu sogar teilweise die etwas besseren Kondensatoren. Dafür bekomme ich beim E9 einen sehr sehr leisen Lüfter. Deshalb hab ich mich auch für das E9 entschieden. Mir ist Ruhe im PC mit der Zeit immer wichtiger geworden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



john201050 schrieb:


> Lese ich hier Kritik am Corsair Service oder hast du was anderes gemeint?


Nein, eher Kritik an dem (generellen) Wunsch nach langen Garantiezeiten, ohne dabei aber andere Punkte (wie zum Beispiel Service Standort) zu berücksichtigen. Und da sollte man eher drauf schauen als auf die Dauer. Ob ein Netzteil nur 3, 5 oder 7 Jahre hat, spielt letztendlich keine Rolle. Insbesondere da ein Hersteller IMMER die RMA ablehnen kann, *wenns ihm nicht passt* (zum Beispiel wenn du das NT aufgrund von Geräuschen oder ggF defektem Lüfterlager einsendest)...

Und gerade wenn das Gerät dann ins Ausland muss, wirds ganz schnell richtig teuer...


ERGO: Nicht die Dauer der Garantie ist entscheidend sondern die Garantie*bedingungen* bzw das, was der Support sonst so macht. Für mich gehört auch ein Kabel kostenlos rausschicken dazu. Ganze Kabelsätze natürlich nicht...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal begründen? Ich habe grade mein Bequiet pure power gegen ein Seasonic ersetzt.
> 
> Das Seasonic im Vergleich zum bequiet NICHT zu hören. (Lüfter auf normal nicht passiv)



sehe ich genauso ....wenn der lüfter auf aktiv steht dann höre ich unter last nichts ausser ich gehe mitn Ohr ins Gehäuse


----------



## 0815-TYP (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Ausnahmen gibt es auch bei guten Herstellern.
Wobei be quiet! nicht mal selbst Hersteller ist.

Bei einem Review zum Cougar S 700 waren Ripple & Noise außerhalb der zulässigen Toleranz.
Die Seasonic X-Serie ist für fiepen bekannt.(Nicht alle,aber eben viele)
Probleme bei der Lüftersteuerung der alten be quiet! Straight Power E5 Reihe,wodurch das ganze NT unbrauchbar wurde.
etc...



> Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?


 
Aus einem Review zum Straight Power E9:



> Was uns allerdings nicht gefällt, ist die Bestückung der Elkos, nun ist Capxon zwar keine Grabbeltischfirma, aber die grundsätzliche Abkehr von höherwertigeren Elkos aus dem Hause Nippon-Chemicon bei gleichzeitiger Preiserhöhung im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist zumindest diskussionswürdig. Das Straight Power E8 war diesbezüglich mit seinem Elko-Mix zwar auch kein leuchtendes Vorbild, aber wenn wir uns die Bestückung des FSP Aurum anschauen (komplett Nippon Chemicon Elkos), dann sehen wir, das es auch anders geht, ohne das der Kunde gleich einen neuen Kredit aufnehmen müßte.


 
PC-Experience Reviews : | be quiet! Straight Power E9 400Watt Netzteil im Test

Schlecht ist es natürlich dennoch nicht.
Habe u.a. selbst ein SP E9 400W.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



0815-TYP schrieb:


> Aus einem Review zum Straight Power E9:
> PC-Experience Reviews : | be quiet! Straight Power E9 400Watt Netzteil im Test


Schau dir bitte mal neuere Reviews zum E9 an, zum Beispiel das auf Computerbase. 
Kurz: Schaut so aus, als ob die neuen Versionen Teapo Kondensatoren drin hätten. Und die sind relativ gut...



0815-TYP schrieb:


> Schlecht ist es natürlich dennoch nicht.
> Habe u.a. selbst ein SP E9 400W.


 Dann schau mal nach, ob die Kondensatoren drin grünlich oder schwarz sind...

Und von wann ist das Netzteil??


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist genau so wertvoll wie die vorherige. Und die ist so wertvoll als wenn du sagen würdest, dass du seit hunderten von Jahren 'nen Toyota fährst.
> Da sollte dir auch klar sein, dass es nicht *das Chieftec Netzteil* gibt sondern hunderte verschiedene!
> Und die sind z.T. von Gülle bis recht ordentlich...
> 
> ...



Auf gut deutsch: Dein egozentrisches Geplärre kannst du dir sparen. Ich bin nicht blöde, nicht blind und nicht taub! Und ich weiß auch was genaue Bezeichnung ist. ...nur wenn du dir (noch mal) den Eingangsthread durchliest, stellst du fest, dass es um kein bestimmtes Model geht, sondern um die Frage ob es immer ein BeQuiet NT sein muss oder ein anderer NT-Hersteller *eventuell* auch in Frage kommt? Und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich kein bestimmtes Model genannt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Q-Tec oder Q-Technologys??



Genau der Q-Tec Schrott - der Schrott, der 8,5 Jahre ohne Probleme läuft.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, falsch ist es, Single Rail Netzteile nicht als Nachteil zu sehen. Falsch ist es, das weglassen von OTP (in jedem Preisbereich) nicht als Nachteil zu sehen.



Ich würde jede Zeit ein Singlerail-NT vorziehen, da weniger aufwendig, weniger Möglichkeit zu überlasten, einfacher zu regeln. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit ein Multirail nutze, war das keineswegs der Kaufgrund.

OTP ist zumindest bei geringeren Leistungen und hohem Wirkungsgrad schlicht überflüssig, zumindest wenn man das NT nicht gerade in Watte packt und dabei Volllast fährt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und genau das tun wir hier! Wir verlangen genau 3 Dinge:
> 
> *a) Multi Rail
> b) alle möglichen Schutzschaltungen (also auch OTP, ordentlich gesetzte OCP)
> ...



Wer sind wir? Ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht dazu! Für mich:

a) ganz im Gegenteil.
b) wirklich wichtig sind nur SCP und OVP, bei sehr hohen Leistungen mag noch OTP Sinn machen.
c) unwichtig, da andere Kühler (z.B. Graka) bei Belastung wesentlich lauter sind und auch wenn 18dB extrem leise sind, sind 25dB bei Volllast immer noch leise genug.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So und jetzt nenne mir mal bitte 5 moderne/aktuelle Netzteile, die a) nicht von be quiet sind und b) alle Anforderungen erfüllen.



Genau das ist das Problem: Das sind deine Anforderungen, aber nicht meine und vermutlich nicht die der vielen anderen hier, die nach objektivem Rat fragen und ebenfalls eigene Anforderungen haben, aber denen du deine mit aller Gewalt aufzwingen willst.

Meine Anforderungen könnten so lauten:

a) Single Rail
b) möglichst hoher Leistungsfaktor
c) möglichst geringe Restwelligkeit und Rauschen

Aber meine Anforderungen zählen ja hier nicht.

Aber hey - erstes Chietec in der Liste, möglicherweise erfüllt es deine Anforderungen, wobei es leider keine Angaben zu Lautstärke gibt.
Chieftec APS-500SB, Netzteil



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die von dir erwähnten Corsair, Thermaltake und Chieftec tun das jedenfalls nicht, da sie alle Single Rail sind...



Und welche genau habe ich erwähnt?

Nebenbei: Ich dimensioniere ein NT nicht so, dass es überhaupt Volllast  erreicht. Wenn z.B. mein Sys 400W braucht, dann bau ich mir ein 500W NT  ein. Dann muss auch keine Schutzschaltung greifen. Schutzschaltungen  sind für Notfälle da und nicht um sie dauernd auszureizen in dem man NT  immer mit Volllast fährt oder sonst was damit anstellt. Und überhaupt zu glauben, dass Schutzmaßnamen  dazu da sind dauerhaft im Einsatz zu sein und trotzdem zuverlässig zu  funktionieren, ist grotesk. Ich fahre mein Auto auch nicht dauerhaft mit  Höchstdrehzahl, nur weil es Drehzahlbegrenzer hat und jammere dann wenn es nach  wenigen Tausend km Motor- oder Getriebeschaden hat. Aber selbst wenn  ich das täte, dann würde ich zu einer Minderheit gehören.

Zur Zeit muss ich an der Arbeit ein Testablauf für ein 3,5kW  Industrie-NT (Single Rail übrigens) entwickeln und automatisieren, der NT-Hersteller hat zu  diesem Zweck das nötige Labor-Equipment, was wirklich vom feinsten ist,  beigestellt. Vielleicht sollte ich rein aus Spaß ein BeQuiet-NT mal so  richtig testen und schauen ob es wirklich so gut ist und meinen Anforderungen entspricht - und ob ein Anderes  "schlechtes und mieses" so schlecht ist.

Abschließend kann ich nur noch sagen, dass dieser Unterforum hier so der Maßen verseucht ist, dass es bis zum Himmel stinkt.

@TE

Siehst du, so fertig wirst du hier gemacht, wenn du es auch nur wagst irgendwas gegen die göttliche Monopolstellung von BeQuiet hier zu sagen. Echt traurig sowas.


----------



## lop3000qmx (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Voll Modular wird als Feature verkauft. Genauso wie Semi Passivität.
> Aber beides wird vor allem deswegen gemacht weils billiger ist.
> Statt eines vernünftiges Lüfters und einer guten Lüftersteuerung wird semi Passivität eingebaut und es als Feature verkauft obwohl es nur den schlechter Lüfter samt Lüftersteuerung verschleiert.
> Das gleiche ist mit Voll Modular. Es ist in der Herstellung billig und bringt Gefahren mit sich.
> Dabei ist Voll Modular komplett sinnfrei da der 24Pin Stecker immer benutzt wird.



Aha? Es ist also billiger einen Wahlschalter einzubauen um Semi- Passivität zu ermöglichen als es gleich wegzulassen mit ein und dem selben Lüfter? Das erscheint mir als Laien absolut unsinnig! Das würde ich gerne im Detail erfahren.
Ich bin -gebe ich offen zu- kein Experte für Netzteile. Ich habe auch kein Interesse daran dass das hier in einem AMD oder NVIDIA Flamethread ausarted 
Ich kann aber berichten was ich weiß, weil ich es selber zu Hause habe! Die Eingangsfrage war: "sind andere Netzteile außer der BQs minderwertig?" und wer das mit "JA" beantwortet...dem ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen!
Mein Seasonic ist für ein menschliches Ohr (zumindest meines) absolut unhörbar. Ob Passiv oder im "Lüfterbetrieb". Außerdem kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen: Da gibt es andere Komponenten die mehr Lärm machen, wenn man in einem Bereich von < 20dB überhaupt von "Lautstärke" reden kann.
Aber deine Aussage dass Seasonic keine leisen Netzteile machen kann ist schlichtweg gelogen. Ich sage das so krass weil ich es aus eigener Erfahrung weiß. Da brauche ich keinen Experten, keine 20 Tests oder was weiß ich...

Edit: 
Das klang schärfer als beabsichtigt. Was ich eingangs sagen wollte: Ich kann aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung berichten dass mein Seasonic sehr wohl leise ist. Ich höre es nämlich nicht  das ist für mich die Definition von leise. Zudem musste ich für mein Zusatzkabel nichts bezahlen, brauchte ein weiteres für eine SSD - Support angerufen, nachgefragt. Per Mail Kaufbeleg zur Sachbearbeiterin geschickt, Kabel bekommen. Für mich ist das Service, aber der mag auch bei jedem anders ausfallen


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär doch mal was an einer normalen Lüftersteuerung mit Semipassiv Option billiger sein soll als an einer ohne semipassiv Option  Das gleiche bitte zum Thema Voll Modular...


 
Marktwirtschaftliches Denken ist dir fremd?

Es ist für Seasonic einfach günstiger von der Herstellung her einen preiswerten Lüfter plus preiswerter -- und konservativer -- Lüftersteuerung plus Schaltrelais einzubauen als einen guten Lüfter plus guter Lüftersteuerung.
Die Temperaturregellung ist ja schon vorhanden. Ein Schaltrelais kostet 5 Cent. Preiswerter Lüfter 20 Cent. Preiswerte Lüftersteuerung 80 Cent.
Ein guter Lüfter kostet 80 Cent. Eine gute Lüftersteuerung kostet 1,5€.

Das gleiche ist bei Voll Modular.
Die Platine für die Steckverbindungen ist schon da.
Es ist einfach preiswerter den 24 Pin mit auf die Platine zu legen als ihn direkt auf die Hauptplatine zu verlöten und den Strang dann noch gegen Zug und Druck abzusichern.

Schätzen wir mal dass Seasonic pro Gerät 4€ spart.
Sie können also 5€ mehr Gewinn verbuchen.
Da sie das aber noch als Feature verkaufen beträgt der Marketinggewinn vielleicht zusätzlich 8€.

Sind zusammen 13€ Gewinn die Seasonic extra macht. Und das pro Gerät.
Rechne dir mal aus was das bei der Menge bringt die Seasonic so herstellt.

Seasonic hat einfach die Produktion optimiert und die Kosten senken können ohne dass es technische Nachteile gibt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Sie verkaufen das auch noch als Feature.
Das ist aus Marketingsicht schon nicht schlecht.

Intel hat aus Kostengründen WLP unter dem IHS geschmiert anstatt ihn zu verlöten.
Leider hat Intels Marketingabteilung es verpasst das so zu verpacken dass es als Feature gilt. 



lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Aha? Es ist also billiger einen Wahlschalter einzubauen um Semi- Passivität zu ermöglichen als es gleich wegzulassen mit ein und dem selben Lüfter? Das erscheint mir als Laien absolut unsinnig! Das würde ich gerne im Detail erfahren.



Wer redet von ein und denselben Lüfter?
Und ja es ist in der Tat günstiger denn so ein Schaltrelais kostet praktisch nichts.
Und es ist auch kein Aufwand da das Netzteil sowieso temperaturgeregelt ist. Das Relais also anschließen und regeln lassen ist kein Problem.
Dazu kommt eben Seasonics konservative Lüftersteuerung.



lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Ich bin -gebe ich offen zu- kein Experte für Netzteile. Ich habe auch kein Interesse daran dass das hier in einem AMD oder NVIDIA Flamethread ausarted
> Ich kann aber berichten was ich weiß, weil ich es selber zu Hause habe! Die Eingangsfrage war: "sind andere Netzteile außer der BQs minderwertig?" und wer das mit "JA" beantwortet...dem ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen!
> Mein Seasonic ist für ein menschliches Ohr (zumindest meines) absolut unhörbar. Ob Passiv oder im "Lüfterbetrieb". Außerdem kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen: Da gibt es andere Komponenten die mehr Lärm machen, wenn man in einem Bereich von < 20dB überhaupt von "Lautstärke" reden kann.
> Aber deine Aussage dass Seasonic keine leisen Netzteile machen kann ist schlichtweg gelogen. Ich sage das so krass weil ich es aus eigener Erfahrung weiß. Da brauche ich keinen Experten, keine 20 Tests oder was weiß ich...



Meine Aussage dass Seasonic keine leisen Netzteile bauen kann bezieht sich selbstverständlich auf den gesamten nutzbaren Bereich des Netzteils.
Ich kann nichts dafür dass du oder andere ihre Netzteile nicht auslasten könnt weil ihr viel zu überdimensionale Netzteile kauft.
Und der passive Betrieb ist eben aus Sicht der Haltbarkeit des Netzteils nicht gut denn es entstehen Hotspots die die Komponenten unnötig belasten.
Ein immer drehender Lüfter der eben mit 0,1 Sone läuft ist nicht herauszuhören. Sorgt aber dafür dass keine Hotspots entstehen können.

Ich habe mich schon einige Male mit Seasonic Leuten deswegen unterhalten und anfangs konnte ich auch noch mit denen reden denn da redete ich noch mit Leuten die sich mit der Materie auskannten.
Doch inzwischen ist das so dass ich nur noch mit Marketing Leuten reden kann die null Plan haben und nur das herunterlabern was in den Werbeflyern steht.
Das finde ich halt sehr bedauerlich. 



lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Das klang schärfer als beabsichtigt. Was ich eingangs sagen wollte: Ich kann aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung berichten dass mein Seasonic sehr wohl leise ist. Ich höre es nämlich nicht  das ist für mich die Definition von leise. Zudem musste ich für mein Zusatzkabel nichts bezahlen, brauchte ein weiteres für eine SSD - Support angerufen, nachgefragt. Per Mail Kaufbeleg zur Sachbearbeiterin geschickt, Kabel bekommen. Für mich ist das Service, aber der mag auch bei jedem anders ausfallen



Ich glaube dir ja auch dass du dein Seasonic als leise empfindest. Aber ich denke auch dass du es noch nie voll ausgelastet hast denn dann hättest du festgestellt dass es nicht mehr leise ist.
Und dass der Service von Seasonic schlecht ist habe ich auch nie gesagt.
Aber den perfekten Service gibt es nicht. 
Und ich sehe das wie Stefan. Ich habe lieber gute Qualität als zu lange Garantien.
Denn versuch du mal dein Seasonic Netzteil nach 5 Jahren zu tauschen. Das ist nicht einfach.

Und BeQuiet kritisiere ich auch mehr als genug.
Jeder scheint ja hier zu denken dass BeQuiet außerhalb der Kritik steht. Dem ist aber nicht so.

Das Straigt E9 ist zwar ein recht brauchbares Netzteil und in dem Preissegment leider alleine auf weiter Flur aber kritiklos ist es nicht.
Es krankt an den üblichen Sachen bei Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen. Dann könnten die Kondensatoren eine Nummer besser sein auch wenn Teapo jetzt nicht schlecht ist aber die Auslegung bei den größeren E9 Netzteilen ist nicht gut weswegen ich auch kein E9 mit mehr als 500 Watt empfehle.
Technisch gesehen ist das Seasonic G besser aber Seasonic baut leider einen Schrott Lüfter ein und der macht das Netzteil unnötig laut.
Sehr bedauerlich und auch eine Sache die ich mal bei Seasonic angesprochen habe aber wie oben geschrieben kriege ich nur noch Marketingleute vors Mikro und keine Techniker.

Der Deutsche Markt ist eben sensibel und einzigartig auf der Welt. Hier gelten andere Grundsätze als z.B. in den USA wo das Netzteil nur stark sein muss -- der Rest ist egal.
Die deutschen verlangen nach leisen 400-500 Watt Netzteilen und außer BeQuiet -- die ja aus Deutschland kommen -- bietet kein anderer Hersteller hier derartige Modelle an.
Andere ist eben technisch schlechter oder lauter oder beides.
Und genau das ist für mich der Knackpunkt. Wieso muss ich als Konsument die Gepflogenheiten Amerikanischer Netzteilkäufer in Kauf nehmen obwohl ich in Deutschland lebe?

Deswegen kritisiere ich auch erneut BeQuiet die die Power Zone Serie auf den Markt gebracht haben.
Den größten Unsinn den die je verbrochen haben -- und das soll was heißen wenn ich da an das E5 denke.
Ein Netzteil das komplett überflüssig ist.
Es ist laut -- in der Spitze 6 Sone -- was für mich nicht akzeptabel ist.
Es ist ineffizient -- nur Bronze.
Es ist überdimensioniert -- beginnt erst bei 650 Watt.
Also ein Netzteil das voll auf den US Markt ausgerichtet ist -- aber auch in Deutschland verkauft wird.

Wird also mal wieder Zeit dass ich nach Glinde fahre und auf den Busch klopfe welcher Vollpfosten sich den Blödsinn ausgedacht hat.


----------



## elohim (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Marktwirtschaftliches Denken ist _dir_ fremd?
> 
> Es ist für Seasonic einfach günstiger von der Herstellung her einen preiswerten Lüfter plus preiswerter -- und konservativer -- Lüftersteuerung plus Schaltrelais einzubauen als einen guten Lüfter plus guter Lüftersteuerung.
> Die Temperaturregellung ist ja schon vorhanden. Ein Schaltrelais kostet 5 Cent. Preiswerter Lüfter 20 Cent. Preiswerte Lüftersteuerung 80 Cent.
> ...


 
Auf dämliche rhetorische Fragen zu verzichten scheint dir fremd zu sein? 
Deine Zahlen sind komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogen. SS verbaut in den High End Netzteilen so ziemlich den besten Silent DBB Lüfter den man sich wünschen kann, und der ist alles andere als günstig... Ob du den toll findest oder nicht spielt für den Diskussionspunkt genau keine Rolle, Fakt ist dass es sich um einen hochwertigen und teuren Lüfter handelt.
Und nochmal: was soll an der Lüftersteuerung genau schlechter oder billiger sein? Der Lüfter dreht bis ~50% Last bei ca 600rpm und dreht danach sukzessive höher bis er bei 100% Auslastung rund 1400rpm erreicht. Zusätzlich hat man eine semipassiv  Option. Die Regelkurve mag für deine persönlichen Geschmack zu konservativ sein, aber das hat nunmal nix mit Kosteneinsparungen zu tun.
Und ob du voll modulare PSUs gut oder schlecht findest spielt hier auch keine Rolle, der Kundenwunsch ist vorhanden, und im Zusammenbau eines Systems kann es durchaus komfortabler sein erst Das Mainboard mit den EPS/ATX steckern zu bestücken und erst am Ende ans Netzteil anzuschließen ob du da einen Vorteil siehst oder nicht ist nichts als dein persönlicher Geschmack...

Und ein Relais kostet 5 Cent und den Strang gegen Zug zu sichern kostet in deiner Rechnung wahrscheinlich 2€ lol


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Deine Zahlen sind komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogen.



Natürlich sind die Zahlen an den Haaren herbeigezogen oder denkst du echt dass Seasonic Zahlen veröffentlicht?
Aber meine Zahlen sind ein Ansatz denn ich kenne mich damit recht brauchbar aus.



elohim schrieb:


> SS verbaut in den High End Netzteilen so ziemlich den besten Silent DBB Lüfter den man sich wünschen kann, und der ist alles andere als günstig...



Das ist eben nicht korrekt.
Außerdem -- wer redet von High End Netzteilen?
Es geht um das Konkurenzprodukt vom Straight E9. Schau dir mal den Startpost an.
In dem Bereich hat Seasonic nichts zu bieten. Und im High End Segment sind sie teuer und trotzdem nicht leise.
Bei den Preisen die Seasonic für ihre High End Modelle verlangt kann ich einfach mehr erwarten.



elohim schrieb:


> Und nochmal: was soll an der Lüftersteuerung genau schlechter oder billiger sein? Der Lüfter dreht bis ~50% Last bei ca 600rpm und dreht danach sukzessive höher bis er bei 100% Auslastung rund 1400rpm erreicht. Zusätzlich hat man eine semipassiv  Option. Die Regelkurve mag für deine persönlichen Geschmack zu konservativ sein, aber das hat nunmal nix mit Kosteneinsparungen zu tun.



Doch hat es. Denn eine gute Lüftersteuerung würde über den gesamten Bereich gut regeln. Das ist bei Seasonic leider nicht der Fall.



elohim schrieb:


> Und ob du voll modulare PSUs gut oder schlecht findest spielt hier auch keine Rolle, der Kundenwunsch ist vorhanden, und im Zusammenbau eines Systems kann es durchaus komfortabler sein erst Das Mainboard mit den EPS/ATX steckern zu bestücken und erst am Ende ans Netzteil anzuschließen ob du da einen Vorteil siehst oder nicht ist nichts als dein persönlicher Geschmack...
> 
> Und ein Relais kostet 5 Cent und den Strang gegen Zug zu sichern kostet in deiner Rechnung wahrscheinlich 2€ lol


 
Ich habe dir nur aufzeigen wollen dass Voll Modular kein superteures Feature ist das 20€ mehr kostet und das den hohen Aufpreis rechtfertigt den Seasonic für seine Netzteile verlangt.
Dass du Voll Modular gut findest ist völlig i.O. Das habe ich auch nie in Frage gestellt.
Mir geht es einzig darum welche Kosten dabei entstehen und dass die Marketing Abteilung auch immer gut mit zugibt.

Bei BeQuiet preist die Marketing Abteilung den OC Key beim P10 an.
Auch so ein "Feature" das überflüssig ist und nichts kostet denn es schaltet nur OCP ab.


----------



## elohim (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Wenn du dich brauchbar auskennen würdest, wüsstest du dass Sanyo Denke San Ace Lüfter Silent Lüfter zweifelsohne zu den teuersten gehören die man in Consumer Netzteilen finden kann.

Und es ging ja wohl in der Zwischenzeit ua auch um SS semi-passiv und vollmodulare Netzteile, also wohl offensichtlich um SS KM3/XP2...

Was meinst du denn bitte mit gut regeln? Das ist doch vollkommen subjektiv. Das XP2/660 startet wahlweise bei 0rpm oder 600rpm und endet dann in einer typischen Last-Situation zwischen 60 und 80% bei unter 1000rpm. Das mag für dich zu laut sein, für die Mehrzahl der User kann man das wohl aber getrost als leise einstufen.
 Und einerseits lüfterlosen Betrieb bei geringer Last verteufeln wg der Caps und dann 500rpm Lüfter bei Vollast propagieren...

Und du sagtest vollmodular sei billiger, gefährlich, Verarschung und überhaupt Unsinn. 

Wenn du ausdrücken möchtest "dass Voll Modular kein superteures Feature ist ", dann tu dies doch bitte auch in dieser Form!


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Wenn du dich brauchbar auskennen würdest, wüsstest du dass Sanyo Denke San Ace Lüfter Silent Lüfter zweifelsohne zu den teuersten gehören die man in Consumer Netzteilen finden kann.



Und du irrst dich eben.



elohim schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn bitte mit gut regeln? Das ist doch vollkommen subjektiv. Das XP2/660 startet wahlweise bei 0rpm oder 600rpm und endet dann in einer typischen Last-Situation zwischen 60 und 80% bei unter 1000rpm. Das mag für dich zu laut sein, für die Mehrzahl der User kann man das wohl aber getrost als leise einstufen.
> Und einerseits lüfterlosen Betrieb bei geringer Last verteufeln wg der Caps und dann 500rpm Lüfter bei Vollast propagieren...



Blöd ist halt wenn du in einem Lastbereich bist wo der Lüfter ständig an und aus schaltet. Das ist dann richtig bescheuert. 
Und laut ist es nun mal bei Last. Das kann leider nur Seasonic ändern indem sie mal eine bessere Lüftersteuerung einbauen, vom Semi Betrieb wegkommen und einen wertigeren Lüfter einsetzen.



elohim schrieb:


> Und du sagtest vollmodular sei billiger, gefährlich, Verarschung und überhaupt Unsinn.
> 
> Wenn du ausdrücken möchtest "dass Voll Modular kein superteures Feature ist ", dann tu dies doch bitte auch in dieser Form!



Voll Modular ist in der Produktion preiswerter.
Gefährlich deswegen weil einer durchaus falsche Kabel verwenden kann.
Verarschung deswegen weil es als Feature teuer verkauft wird obwohl es eben nicht teuer ist.
Der Kunder wird hier über den Tisch gezogen und lächelt dabei noch. Wer es will -- bitte.


----------



## Joselman (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Voll Modular ist in der Produktion preiswerter.
> Gefährlich deswegen weil einer durchaus falsche Kabel verwenden kann.
> Verarschung deswegen weil es als Feature teuer verkauft wird obwohl es eben nicht teuer ist.
> Der Kunder wird hier über den Tisch gezogen und lächelt dabei noch. Wer es will -- bitte.



Wie kann man falsche Kabel verwenden? Meinst du wenn ich die falsch anstecke??
Bei meinem NT würde das gar nicht funktio0nieren! 5x 8Pin für PCI oder CPU, 1x 10PIN & 1x 16PIN für MB, 5x 6Pin für IDE/SATA
Wie soll das also gehen? Es passt nur wenn es der richtige Stecker ist. 

Also wo ist die Gefahr? Es ist ja wohl gefährlicher ein NT aufzuschrauben(z.B. zum sleeven).


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Stell dir vor du hast schon ein Seasonic Netzteil und kaufst dir ein neues.
Hast aber keine Lust die Kabel neu zu sleeven.
Du denkst dass Seasonic ja Seasonic ist und steckst die Kabel vom alten Netzteil an neue an -- weil das ja passen muss.
Doch es macht BUMM wenn du das Netzteil einschaltest.
Verstehst du das jetzt mit den falschen Kabeln?

Und bevor du sagst dass das keiner macht weil man nicht so blöd sein kann dann muss ich dich enttäuschen. Es gibt eine Menge Leute die so blöd sind.
Jetzt nicht nur bei Seasonic. Sondern eben bei allen Netzteilen die KM haben. Die Leute sind zu faul nachzudenken und versuchen ihre Kabel vom P7 ans P10 zu klemmen und meckern dann dass das Netzteil explodiert ist.


----------



## elohim (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Dann belege mir doch bitte meinen Irrtum mit entsprechenden OEM Preisen!
Ich habe jedenfalls von verschiedenen Leuten, die Einblick in OEM Preise haben (und nicht für SS arbeiten) gegenteiliges gelesen. Und man muss sich ja auch nur mal die Preise bei verschiedenen Importeuren anschauen um zu sehen, dass das alles andere als Billig-Lüfter sind.

Und nein, eine maximale Drehzahl von unter 1000rpm würde ich keineswegs als "laut" bezeichnen, eher als leises säuseln in einer ansonsten stillen Umgebung. Und die meisten User haben in solchen Verbrauchsgefilden ohnehin andere, deutlich lautere Komponenten...

Natürlich wird Voll Modular Marketingtechnisch ausgenutzt, aber doch absolut legitim, da nun mal offensichtlich eine Nachfrage besteht, genauso wie für gesleevte Kabel, ein edles Netzteil Gehäuse oder eben einen leisen Lüfter, auch wenn manches davon für dich irrelevant ist.

Deine "Fürsorge" für die sogenannten Marketing Opfer ist dennoch bewundernswert. Es muss eine große Bürde sein, wenn weiß, was für alle anderen das beste ist...


In dem Sinne: sag doch bitte einfach dass die Netzteile deiner Meinung nach etwas überteuert sind anstatt eine saudämliche Sinn-Debatte daraus machen zu wollen, die du nur in deinem eigenen kleinen Gehirn gewinnen kannst.



Und zum Punkt  "gefährlich": Die Anschlüsse meiner beiden voll modularen Netzteile sind eindeutig gekennzeichnet. Da kann man genauso gut Steckdosen ohne Kindersicherung als "gefährlich" bezeichnen....


----------



## Joselman (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du hast schon ein Seasonic Netzteil und kaufst dir ein neues.
> Hast aber keine Lust die Kabel neu zu sleeven.
> Du denkst dass Seasonic ja Seasonic ist und steckst die Kabel vom alten Netzteil an neue an -- weil das ja passen muss.
> Doch es macht BUMM wenn du das Netzteil einschaltest.
> ...


 
Ja verstehe schon. Die Gefahr bei einem NT wechsel. Ich dachte du meinst eine aktive Gefahr die ständig besteht.  

Für mich also ungefährlich. So blöd bin ich nämlich nicht nachdem ich die 27 ATX Kabel einzeln gesleevt habe. Danach weiss man einfach das die kabel unterschiedlich sein können.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja verstehe schon. Die Gefahr bei einem NT wechsel. Ich dachte du meinst eine aktive Gefahr die ständig besteht.
> 
> Für mich also ungefährlich. So blöd bin ich nämlich nicht nachdem ich die 27 ATX Kabel einzeln gesleevt habe. Danach weiss man einfach das die kabel unterschiedlich sein können.



Nein. Natürlich nicht und ich denke auch nicht dass ein PCGHX User wie du da Probleme mit den Kabeln oder Steckern haben wirst.
Schließlich sind weder du noch ich aufm Kopf gefallen. 

Aber du musst eben bedenken dass wir die Ausnahme sind was PC Hardware angeht.
Die meisten sind Vollpfosten die bei Media Markt oder im Internet irgendwelche Höllenmaschinen kaufen, damit angeben und in 4 Jahren denken dass die den totalen Plan haben und selbst aufrüsten.
Und dann macht es eben Bumm. 

Und einige solcher Vollhansen kommen dann in den PC Laden und fragen nach einem 1200 Watt Netzteil weil das neue 1000 Watt Netzteil gerade in die Luft geflogen ist obwohl sie es gerade eingebaut haben.
Denn vorher war ein 700 Watt Netzteil drin was für die neue Grafikkarte ja nicht mehr reicht.  
Außerdem war es schon seit dem Rechner kauf von vor 4 Jahren drin und da man die Kabel ja abziehen kann reicht es einfach das Netzteil zu ersetzen und die Kabel zu lassen.


----------



## Gadteman (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Andere PSU Hersteller haben auch gute Modelle in ihrem Programm. BeQuiet Netzteile sind auch nicht unbedingt langlebiger oder Störunanfälliger als andere. Dagegen ist der Support/Service bei BeQuiet (Listan) absolut TOP, mein defektes musste ich zwar selbst einschicken (Zeitraum für VorOrt Austausch war vorbei) aber wurde gegen ein nagelneues ausgetausch, sogar eines der "nächsten Generation" (ein P8 eingeschickt und P9 erhalten gleicher Leistung).
Corsair, Enermax.... selbst die "Billignetzteile" von Xilence, LC-Power laufen lange zuverlässig.

Große Unterschiede gibt es natürlich in der Verarbeitung, Lautstärke, Effizienz usw. aber trotzdem stehen andere Marken definitiv nicht schlechter da als BeQuiet. Mein nächstes wird sicherlich ein Seasonic, falls ich auf ein Minisystem umsteige muss ich mein DarkPowerPro sowieso austauschen. Auf die Baulänge von 200mm reagieren die Minigehäuse ziemlich allergisch.

Also BeQuiet kann zwar empfohlen werden, aber viele Hersteller haben längst nachgezogen und liegen gleichauf. Die Entscheidung muss jeder selbst treffen, da die Auswahl (zum Glück) groß genug ist.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Der Thread artet langsam in einen Glaubenskrieg aus, bei dem manch selbst ernannter Experte doch sehr auf seiner einseitigen Meinung beharrt.
Wenn man sich in den letzten 15 Jahren öfter mal Netzteil-Tests durchgelesen hat, sollte man zur Kenntnis genommen haben, 
dass es neben BeQuiet sehr wohl noch sehr viele andere gute Netzteile in verschiedenen Preiskategorien gibt.

Manchmal betrifft es zwar nur einzelne Modelle von irgendwelchen Herstellern; die Firmen Enermax und SeaSonic hingegen tauchen zuverlässig
immer wieder in den Bestenlisten auf. Trotzdem gibt es auch bei diesen beiden immer mal wieder auch schwache Serien, die wohl dem Kostendruck
geschuldet sind und "Masse" machen sollen.

Meine Favoriten wechseln öfter mal, ein BeQuiet hat sich auch schon mal zu mir "verirrt"- mit voller Absicht auf Grund von Testergebnissen.
Am häufigsten hab ich jedoch privat SeaSonic verbaut und bin nach langer Zeit jetzt auch einmal mit dieser Marke auf die Nase gefallen.
Aus diesem Grund hab ich nun auch mal persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht und bin begeistert.

Obwohl vor dem Stichtag zur Garantieverlängerung gekauft, könnte ich die verlängerte Garantie in Anspruch nehmen. Das Gerät ist fast 4 Jahre alt
und ließ sich seit ein paar Tagen manchmal nicht mehr anschalten.
Mail an den EU-Support, am selben Tag noch RMA-Formular erhalten. Das Gerät wurde am Freitag an den deutschen Ansprechpartner geschickt,
konnte am Sonnabend nicht zugestellt werden, ist also am Montag dort eingetroffen.
Am Dienstag wurde ein nagelneues Austauschgerät zurück geschickt- kam heute an.

Was will man mehr?


----------



## Computer_Freak (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

*Popcorn auspack* 

Willkommen im Forum der Netzteilglaubenskriege.

Empfehlungen hin oder her, ich bin der Meinung solange ein NT keine Probleme macht, so wie mein altes *BeQuiet*, das den Rechner erst nach 2 mal vom Strom nehmen zum laufen brachte und solange man keinen wirklichen "Chinaböller" ich nenne mal keine Marken im PC hat braucht man kein Neues.

Ich verwende jetzt ein Chieftec und ein FSP Fortron und habe keine Probleme, gerade die FSP die in Fertig PCs verbaut sind halten lange, eins habe ich nach über 7 Jahren ausgetauscht weil es gefiept hat.

Und bitte macht mal einer den Thread zu sonst geht das noch ewig weiter.


----------



## elohim (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Es ist einfach ehrlich schade, dass manche gut informierten Poster hier (nicht Treshold ) bewusst extrem selektiv argumentieren anstatt einfach objektiv zu versuchen der Wahrheitsfindung zu dienen, weil man meint irgendeine selbst hochgehängte Agenda pushen zu müssen...


Ich persönlich nutze übrigens aktuell ein Seasonic S12II 330, ein X-560, ein M12II Evo 750, ein Corsair AXi 760 und auch ein bq E8 680 und ein E9 400 und ich kann mich weder über eines der Netzteile noch über meine vergangenen Erfahrungen mit dem Service dieser Hersteller beklagen....


----------



## dbilas (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Hatte auch schon einige NTs und teuer muss nicht gleich gut und günstig nicht gleich schlecht sein. Ob nun BeQuiet oder andere Hersteller, wichtig sind die Werte im kleingedruckten.

Ps: habe in meinem alten zweitrechner mitlerweile ein 10jahre altes NT verbaut und das läuft und läuft und läuft und ...

Hatte hingegen schon NTs von ach so guter Qualität hier, die nach einem Jahr ihr Geist aufgegeben haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn man sich in den letzten 15 Jahren öfter mal Netzteil-Tests durchgelesen hat, sollte man zur Kenntnis genommen haben,
> dass es neben BeQuiet sehr wohl noch sehr viele andere gute Netzteile in verschiedenen Preiskategorien gibt.


Nur legen diese sehr viel wert auf die Spannungsregulation und Filterung der Netzteile, aber gar keinen Wert auf z.B. funktionierende Schutzschaltungen und/oder Lautstärke der Geräte.

Kurzum: ein gut getestetes Gerät muss nicht in der Praxis gut sein - siehe Enermax Triathlor oder Seasonic G-Serie. Technisch sind sie durchaus ganz gut, nur die Lautstärke ist doch schon bei mittlerer Last sehr hoch.


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Manchmal betrifft es zwar nur einzelne Modelle von irgendwelchen Herstellern; die Firmen Enermax und SeaSonic hingegen tauchen zuverlässig
> immer wieder in den Bestenlisten auf. Trotzdem gibt es auch bei diesen beiden immer mal wieder auch schwache Serien, die wohl dem Kostendruck
> geschuldet sind und "Masse" machen sollen.


Und welche Listen sollen das sein??



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Am häufigsten hab ich jedoch privat SeaSonic verbaut und bin nach langer Zeit jetzt auch einmal mit dieser Marke auf die Nase gefallen.


Im Sinne von suboptimalem Produkt oder weil mal eins kaputt gegangen ist?!
Sorry, aber dieses an die große Glocke hängen, wenn mal ein Gerät bei einem kaputt gegangen ist, nervt tierisch.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Was will man mehr?


 Ein leises Gerät, dass über mindestens drei Rails (bis ~500-600W) bzw vier Rails (bis ~850W) oder 6 Rails (ab 900W) verfügt, bei dem alles sinnvoll ist und kein Marketing Bullshit-Point (z.B. 105°C Primärkondensator aus japanischer Produktion bei Verwendung von Low(est) Cost Caps wie CapXon oder Su'scon), Semi Fanless maximal optional...
Und natürlich eine angemessene Kabelausstattung...


Nur mal so: Wenn ein uraltes Standard CWT PSH Gerät von 2005-2007 leiser ist als ein modernes Gold Gerät (oder ev. sogar Bronze), bei mittelprächtiger Last, läuft eigentlich was falsch, findet ihr nicht auch?!
Normal sollten moderne Netzteile in jedem Punkt besser sein als uralte - leider ist es in der Praxis nicht so...


----------



## dbilas (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Stimme dir zu. Es wird heute gespart wo es nur geht und geplante Obsoleszenz nimmt immer mehr Einzug


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



dbilas schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu. Es wird heute gespart wo es nur geht


 
So ist das in der Marktwirtschaft.
Ein Unternehmen versucht mit immer geringeren Kosten immer mehr Profit zu erzielen und dabei immer monopolistischer zu werden.


----------



## Polyethylen (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte mal neuere Reviews zum E9 an, zum Beispiel das auf Computerbase.
> Kurz: Schaut so aus, als ob die neuen Versionen Teapo Kondensatoren drin hätten. Und die sind relativ gut...
> 
> 
> ...


 Würde mich selbst mal interessieren: Dei Teile sind so grün mit Tendenz zu türkis. Wurde so ca. im März-April/Mai 2013 gekauft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

also eher Teapo bei dir...


----------



## Aks-ty (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Das is das Manko an BQ

Die verbauen sehr viel Teapo 85° Primärkondensatoren und die sind nunmal nicht schlecht aber auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe von Ei....

Noch mal zum Thema Lautstärke von NT´s:
Nicht jeder in diesem Forum is nen Silent Freak. Ich lese in jeden 2ten Post hier im NT unterforum das BQ Leiser als alle anderen ist. Das is nicht wirklich ein Kaufargument für viele.
Ich höre mein Enermax auch nicht. Habe bei Kunden Seasonic verbaut die hören auch nichts. Mal ganz davon ab wird das erste was man in einem System unter Last hören wird die Graka sein
danach den CPU-Kühler.
Um ehrlich zu sein wenn ich nen Gaming System aufziehe ist das letzte was ich höre mein NT da ich auch zig Gehäuselüfter verbaue.
Ich kann nur sagen das ich schon zig mal das G-Series von Seasonic verbaut habe und ich es selbst unter volllast nicht zu hören bekommen habe.
Das Triathlor (nicht Triathlor ECO) verbaut habe und ich selbst von diesem angeblich lauten Lüfter selbst in Worst Case Szenarien nicht gehört habe.
Im Ernst im Low Budged Mark empfehle ich werder BQ noch Enermax noch Seasonic. Da empfehle ich den Leuten die Sharkoon WPM Reihe die auch ein Breites Spektum bietet.
Sharkoon Netzteile mögen auch nicht die besten sein allerdings muss ich PERSÖNLICH sagen das alle meine bisherigen Kunden damit Top zufrieden sind und auch bei diesen
(günstigen) Netzteilen greifen alle Schutzschaltungen vernünftig auch wenn nicht BQ drauf steht.

Und davon zu Sprechen das BQ die übernetzteile sind is schwachsinn.
Enermax und Seasonic bauen genau so gute NT´s allerdings kann ich nur wiederholen was ich ein Paar Threads vorher schon gesagt habe.

BQ hat die vorteile:
- Preis (L8 Serie)
- Bekanntheitsgrad
- alles an Produkten von Low Buged (die allerdings auch nicht das beste sind) bis High End
- eine relativ gute bis sehr gute verarbeitung selbst bei günstigen NT´s
- Schutzschaltungen die Sinnvoll eingesetzt werden (selbst bei billigen serien)
BQ hat die Nachteile:
- viel Teapo Kondensatoren die viel Theater machen können (nicht MÜSSEN)
- Gute NT´s sind genau so teuer wie die Konkurrenz (E9 genau so teuer wie Enermax, Seasonic u.s.w.)
- Low Budget NT´s nicht zuerverlässig
- Wird wegen dem Namen vergöttert

So jetzt dürft ihr mich steinigen weil ich vor und Nachteile sehe...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Die verbauen sehr viel Teapo 85° Primärkondensatoren und die sind nunmal nicht schlecht aber auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe von Ei....


 Wenn ich diesen bullshit schon wieder höre, werd ich immer aggressiv.

Soll ich jetzt meine NMB Server Dual-PCB Netzteile ausgraben, um zu beweisen, dass diese Aussage einfach mal totaler Dünnpfiff ist?!
Weißt du überhaupt, was die Aufgabe des Primärkondensators ist und was passiert, wenn der 'nen bisserl (mehr) Kapazität verliert?!


Also, noch mal von vorn: 
1. der Primärkondensator ist meistens sehr gut belüftet.
2. Die Belastung davon ist, verglichen mit den Sekundären, 'nen Witz
3. Er wird nicht wirklich warm und siehe 1.

*WARUM willst hier 'nen 105°C Kondensator verbauen?!*
Das ist einfach totaler Bullshit. Wenn ein Kondensator auf der Primären Seite platzt/explodiert, dann liegt das ganz sicher NICHT daran, dass es ein 85°C Kondensator ist und kein 105°C. Dann liegt das schlicht daran, dass die Spannungsfestigkeit nicht hoch genug war...

Aber nun zur Aufgabe:
Der muss nur den Strom puffern, für den Fall, dass er mal ausfällt. Ansonsten hat er eigentlich relativ wenig zu tun...

Aufgrund dieser Fakten ist es nunmal so, dass der Primär Kondensator so ziemlich das letzte ist, was die Grätsche macht! Bevor der platzt, sind alle Sekundären Kondensatoren im Eimer, wenns keine Überspannung gab...

Ergo: Bei einem aktiv gekühlten Netzteil ists völlig latte, ob da nun 'nen 85°C oder ein 105°C Kondensator verbaut wurd, viel wichtiger ist da, dass auf der Sekundären Seite und, insbesondere, im +5VSB Kreis gescheite Kondensatoren verbaut werden. 

Ein 105°C japanischer Primärkondensator, bei billig(sten) Sekundär Typen ist einfach mal kompletter Bullshit!! Das macht man aus Marketing Gründen, nicht aus technischen Gründen.
Daher hab ich auch meine NMB Netzteile angeführt. Das WTX Gerät davon hat für jede Spannung einen eigenen Regelkreis! Effizienz wäre interessant zu wissen, weiß ich aber nicht...
Auch in diesem äußerst hochwertigem Netzteil, dass in einer Celsius 670 Workstation verwendet wurde, findest du nur einen 85°C Primär Kondensator. Der steht allerdings auch direkt vorm Lüfter...


----------



## Aks-ty (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Der Technische Hintergrund ist großer meister das die 105° Kondensatoren die doppelte Lebenserwartung haben.
und der Primärkondensator im Spielebetieb sehr wohl eine große aufgabe zu erledigen hat (aber ich hab ja eh wieder unrecht du bist ja der Meister)

Jetzt kannste wieder aggresiv werden und meinetwegen deinen Kopf auf die Tastatur hauen interessiert mich herzlich wenig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Der Technische Hintergrund ist großer meister das die 105° Kondensatoren die doppelte Lebenserwartung haben.


 Und was bringt das, wenn rein rechnerisch a) die Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite schon 2-3mal die Lebensdauer überschritten haben und b) man einen 85°C Kondensator mit 4000h gegen einen 105°C Typen mit 1000h vergleicht?! Welcher wird da wohl länger halten?
Richtig - beide gleich.

Und selbst wenn, spielt der Wechselspannungsanteil auch noch eine große Rolle und der ist ja im Primärbereich 'nen bisserl geringer...

Und, wie gesagt, wenn 105°C Kondensatoren so viel toller/besser und auch nötig wären, würde man die auch in High End Server Netzteilen durchgehend finden - tut man aber nicht...
Die Schlussfolgerung daraus wäre, dass die 105°C dann sehr oft Marketing sind...

Insbesondere bei schlechten Sekundärkondensatoren ist es einfach nur bescheuert, einen 105°C Kondensator eines japanischen Herstellers zu verwenden, was ja häufiger mal gemacht wird...


----------



## Der-Bert (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

@:Aks-ty

Es gibt noch mehr Vorteile wie Low Buged 3 Jahre Garantie und im High bereich 5 Jahre mit 1 Jahr vor Ort austausch sowie eine 0800er Servicenummer.
Auch die Anschlüsse sind einfach gut wie z.B. 2x 6+2 Pin so wie auch die Anordnung des Kabelstrangs und keine spielerein wie beleuchtung oder spezialles Design.

Was ich persöhnlich auch sehr gut finde ist das beQuiet sich nur auf 3 Bereiche konzentriert was sie auch gut machen und nicht wie so andere Hersteller die für 6 Bereiche herstellen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Die verbauen sehr viel Teapo 85° Primärkondensatoren und die sind nunmal nicht schlecht aber auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe von Ei....



Ob der Pimärkondensator nun 85° oder 105° hat spielt nicht so die Rolle.



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema Lautstärke von NT´s:
> Nicht jeder in diesem Forum is nen Silent Freak. Ich lese in jeden 2ten Post hier im NT unterforum das BQ Leiser als alle anderen ist. Das is nicht wirklich ein Kaufargument für viele.
> Ich höre mein Enermax auch nicht. Habe bei Kunden Seasonic verbaut die hören auch nichts. Mal ganz davon ab wird das erste was man in einem System unter Last hören wird die Graka sein
> danach den CPU-Kühler.



Es geht um das Gesamtpaket eines Netzteils.
Was nützt es wenn das Netzteil technisch ganz gut ist aber unter Last so laut wird dann man es aus dem Rechner hört?



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein wenn ich nen Gaming System aufziehe ist das letzte was ich höre mein NT da ich auch zig Gehäuselüfter verbaue.
> Ich kann nur sagen das ich schon zig mal das G-Series von Seasonic verbaut habe und ich es selbst unter volllast nicht zu hören bekommen habe.
> Das Triathlor (nicht Triathlor ECO) verbaut habe und ich selbst von diesem angeblich lauten Lüfter selbst in Worst Case Szenarien nicht gehört habe.



Dann hast du die Netzteile noch nie voll ausgelastet.



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Im Ernst im Low Budged Mark empfehle ich werder BQ noch Enermax noch Seasonic. Da empfehle ich den Leuten die Sharkoon WPM Reihe die auch ein Breites Spektum bietet.
> Sharkoon Netzteile mögen auch nicht die besten sein allerdings muss ich PERSÖNLICH sagen das alle meine bisherigen Kunden damit Top zufrieden sind und auch bei diesen
> (günstigen) Netzteilen greifen alle Schutzschaltungen vernünftig auch wenn nicht BQ drauf steht.



Das Sharkoon WPM ist eher Schrott denn gut. Wer sowas empfiehlt sollte sich mal Gedanken machen ob er nicht die Branche wechselt sollte.



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Und davon zu Sprechen das BQ die übernetzteile sind is schwachsinn.
> Enermax und Seasonic bauen genau so gute NT´s allerdings kann ich nur wiederholen was ich ein Paar Threads vorher schon gesagt habe.



BeQuiet baut keine Über Netzteile. Behauptet auch niemand. Sie bauen im wichtigen 400-500 Watt Bereich halt bessere Netzteile als die Mitbewerber.
Sie bauen Netzteile für den deutschen Markt und konzentrieren sich darauf was die Leute hier bevorzugen: Nämlich bezahlbare Netzteile die vor allem leise und unauffällig arbeiten und dabei technisch ganz gut sind.
Beschwer dich also bei allen anderen Herstellern wieso die nicht in der Lage sind Produkte anzubieten die gleichwertig sind.


----------



## dbilas (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Mal eine Frage von einem laien. Woran erkennt man ob das NT voll ausgelastet wird?


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen bullshit schon wieder höre, werd ich immer aggressiv.



Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Du bist beleidigend und aggressiv.
Da macht es keinen Spaß, sich in so einem Forum zu äußern oder gar "sesshaft" zu werden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



dbilas schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage von einem laien. Woran erkennt man ob das NT voll ausgelastet wird?


 
der lüfter wird lauter (nicht bei allen netzteilen, siehe dark power pro 10 550 watt). ansonsten nur per messgerät


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



dbilas schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man ob das NT voll ausgelastet wird?


 
An der Leistungsaufnahme im Verhältnis zum Wirkungsgrad natürlich.
Also nachmessen.
Ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil kannst du jedenfalls nicht mir einem Single GPU System voll auslasten.


----------



## dbilas (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Der Grund warum ich frage ist folgender.
In meinem Zweitrechner werkelt seid gut 8/9Jahren ein Tagan TG480-U15 und dieser fungiert unter anderem als HTPC


Spoiler



- 480 Watt Gesamtausgangsleistung.
- 180 Watt kombinierte Ausgangsleistung (+3,3 und +5 Volt).
- 360 Watt kombinierte Ausgangsleitung (+12 VoltV1 und +12 VoltV2).
- universeller Weitbereichseingang: 100-240 VAC für unterschiedliche Stromnetze.
- maximale Belastbarkeit der einzelnen Strom-Schienen:
- +3,3 Volt: 26 A
- +5,0 Volt: 30 A
- +12 Volt: 20 A
- +12 Volt zweite Leitung: 20 A.
- +12 Volt (combined): 30 A.
- +5 Volt Standby: 2,5 A
- ATX 12V 1.3, 2.0 Version.
- EMV-geschirmter Stromversorgungsanschluss für PCI Express Grafikkarten und SLI.
- Aktiv PFC.
- 4 S-ATA Konnektoren.
- 1x 120mm Lüfter.
- Alle elektrischen Steckerkontakte sind vergoldet.
- Stromkabel haben verdrillte Adern.
- GND/RTN-Schutzverbindung.
- Schwarz eloxierte Kühlkörper.
- OCP (Over Current Protection) - Schutz vor Stromspitzen.
- OTP (Over Temperature Protection) - Überhitzungsschutz.
- OVP (Over Voltage Protection) - Überspannungsschutz.
- OPP (Over Power Protection) - Überlastungsschutz.
- UVP (Under Voltage Protection) - Unterspannungsschutz.
- SCP (Short Circuit Protection) - Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen.
- Standard-PS/2-Abmessungen (B×H×T): (150×86×160) mm.
- Gewicht: ca. 2,65 Kg.
- Garantie: 3 Jahre.


System: 
AMD Phenom 9950BE
MSI K9N2-SLI Platinum
OCZ 4GB DDR2
GTX260²GS

Jetzt liest man ja oft das gerade Tagan nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist aber das NT werkelt bislang seid 8/9Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. 
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es nicht besser wäre das NT zu wechseln weil ich nicht genau weiß was passiert, sollte das NT plötzlich (durch altersschwäche) sein Geist aufgeben. Geht dann nur das NT kaputt oder wird gleich das MB, graka etc in Mitleidenschaft gezogen? Laut Beschreibung dürfte da ja nichts weiter passieren durch die ganzen Schutzmechanismen?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Netzteile noch nie voll ausgelastet.


 
Wer lastet denn sein Netzteil völlig aus ?
Moderne Netzteile liefern zwischen 45-55 % Auslastung die höchste Effizienz.

Wieso sollte man Wert legen auf einen leisen Lüfter bei 90 % Auslastung ?

Ich kaufe mir bei einem Single-GPU-System doch ein NT um die 450-500 W.
Da sind doch die zehn Taler Mehrkosten völlig Banane .


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



dbilas schrieb:


> Jetzt liest man ja oft das gerade Tagan nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist aber das NT werkelt bislang seid 8/9Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme.
> Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es nicht besser wäre das NT zu wechseln weil ich nicht genau weiß was passiert, sollte das NT plötzlich (durch altersschwäche) sein Geist aufgeben. Geht dann nur das NT kaputt oder wird gleich das MB, graka etc in Mitleidenschaft gezogen? Laut Beschreibung dürfte da ja nichts weiter passieren durch die ganzen Schutzmechanismen?


 
Tagan war noch nie gut und deins ist 8 Jahre alt oder älter.
Du kannst dir gerne mal ein Neues gönnen. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer lastet denn sein Netzteil völlig aus ?
> Moderne Netzteile liefern zwischen 45-55 % Auslastung die höchste Effizienz.
> 
> Wieso sollte man Wert legen auf einen leisen Lüfter bei 90 % Auslastung ?
> ...



Dir ist es also egal ob das Netzteil über das gesamte Leistungsspektrum nutzbar ist?
Du bezahlst also mehr Geld anstatt die Netzteilhersteller dazu zu zwingen bessere Netzteile zu bauen?

Ich bin ja kein Fan von Autovergleichen aber da bieten sich eine Menge an.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bezahlst also mehr Geld anstatt die Netzteilhersteller dazu zu zwingen bessere Netzteile zu bauen?


 
Du kannst sowieso, als Konsument, keinen Netzteilhersteller dazu zwingen bessere NT`s herzustellen .

Du kannst nur kaufen was der Markt anbietet.

Von daher sind Deine Wunschvorstellungen von einem Netzteil irrelevant.


----------



## MaxRink (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Also ich hab hier noch 4 Jahre alte Rasurbo 700 Watt Netzteile im Einsatz. Bei Kauf warn die nicht schlecht, hab die damals selbst getestet. Gut, effizient sind sie nicht (~78% Wirkungsgrad bei 80% Last), aber sie liefern Dauerleistung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du kannst sowieso, als Konsument, keinen Netzteilhersteller dazu zwingen bessere NT`s herzustellen .
> 
> Du kannst nur kaufen was der Markt anbietet.
> 
> Von daher sind Deine Wunschvorstellungen von einem Netzteil irrelevant.



Natürlich kannst du als Konsument ein Produkt ablehnen indem du es nicht kaufst.
Kaufen das noch viele andere nicht wird der Hersteller das als Flop verbuchen und das nicht mehr anbieten.

Dass das derzeit nicht wirklich funktioniert -- sieht man am BeQuiet Power Zone -- liegt auch daran dass nicht alle so denken wie wir.
Und meine Meinung zu Amerikanischen Netzteilkäufern ist ja kein Geheimnis. 



MaxRink schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier noch 4 Jahre alte Rasurbo 700 Watt Netzteile im Einsatz. Bei Kauf warn die nicht schlecht, hab die damals selbst getestet. Gut, effizient sind sie nicht (~78% Wirkungsgrad bei 80% Last), aber sie liefern Dauerleistung.



Was ist es denn für ein Modell?


----------



## MaxRink (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Müsste aus der Silent & Powerfamilie sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



dbilas schrieb:


> Der Grund warum ich frage ist folgender.
> In meinem Zweitrechner werkelt seid gut 8/9Jahren ein Tagan TG480-U15 und dieser fungiert unter anderem als HTPC
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das Tagan, was du hast, ist schon sehr alt, furchtbar ineffizient (mit Glück schaffts 70%) und qualitativ einfach nur schlecht.
Das solltest du so schnell wie möglich austauschen... 

Auch behaupte ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal, dass es nur *scheinbar funktioniert*. Sprich: Die Kondensatoren im inneren schon alle ziemlich mitgenommen/kaputt sind...



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer lastet denn sein Netzteil völlig aus ?
> Moderne Netzteile liefern zwischen 45-55 % Auslastung die höchste Effizienz.


Och menno, was soll dieser Unsinn?!

Erstens ist diese Aussage mal völlig falsch, denn es gibt auch Netzteile, bei denen das anders ausschaut und zweitens ist es bei Geräten der Gold Klasse völlig ralle. Zwischen 50 und 80% Auslastung hast du keine nennenswerte Differenz in der Effizienz - etwa 1-1,5%!
Bei 'alten' 80plus bzw Bronze Geräten mag das vielleicht etwas stärker ausgeprägt sein, dennoch kein Grund, an dieser 50% 'Regel' festzuhalten, die schon damals völliger Unsinn war!

Schau doch mal auf Planet3Dnow, die alten 2007er Reviews. Da ist die beste Effizienz auch mal weit über 50%...


Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man Wert legen auf einen leisen Lüfter bei 90 % Auslastung ?


Weil es völlig egal ist, ob du nun ein 480W, 580W oder 680W E9 hast, bei 450W Belastung sind alle ungefähr gleich laut, da sie die gleiche Abwärme produzieren, auf der gleichen Plattform aufbauen und dementsprechend auch die gleichen kühler haben. Nur der Lüfter ist bei diesen Geräten unterschiedlich.

Sprich: das 680W Gerät wäre bei 70% Belastung nicht leiser als das 480W bei ~100%



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir bei einem Single-GPU-System doch ein NT um die 450-500 W.
> Da sind doch die zehn Taler Mehrkosten völlig Banane .


Ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung, dieser Wattbereich, das ist auch das, was wir hier auch immer empfehlen...



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du kannst sowieso, als Konsument, keinen Netzteilhersteller dazu zwingen bessere NT`s herzustellen .


Doch, man kann a) den Hersteller flamen und b) den Support nerven sowie c) Leute mobilisieren, die den Support nerven.

Das problem ist aber, dass die große Menge in D einfach keinen Plan hat, was sie kauft, wie so oft...
Denn wer wirklich Plan hat, würde sich niemals ein 1000W Single Rail Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## dbilas (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Da du mir bereits bei der Kaufentscheidung für mein Hauptrechner geholfen hast (was das nt betrifft), könntest du mir auch eins für mein Zweitrechner empfehlen?  So günstig wie möglich und braucht keine Besonderheiten


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

System Power 7, 450W oder 400W L8.


----------



## elohim (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung, dieser Wattbereich, das ist auch das, was wir hier auch immer empfehlen...


 
Trotzdem bleibt das Argument ja bestehen, denn bei einem Netzteil dieses Wattbereichs  bewegt man sich mit Single GPU System ohne massiv OC  je nach Komponenten beim Zocken wohl irgendwo zwischen 40% und 70%, wo bspw auch ein SS G 550 noch sehr leise ist...

Und klar, ich hab persönlich auch Spass an einem leisen Rechner und gebe für ein System auch mal 200€ nur für leise und hochwertige LuKü Komponenten aus. Von daher fänd ich es persönlich auch cool, wenn insgesamt in Netzteilen mehr Wert auf gute Lüfter gelegt würde. Aber aus meinem Verwandten/Bekannten/Freundes Kreis weiß ich auch, dass ich da doch eher ne Ausnahme bin und es den meisten doch relativ egal ist ob ein Lüfter mal etwas zu hören ist, solang der PC nicht extrem laut wird. Da muss man ja nicht gnadenlos seine eignenen Ansprüche auf andere projizieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt das Argument ja bestehen, denn bei einem Netzteil dieses Wattbereichs  bewegt man sich mit Single GPU System ohne massiv OC  je nach Komponenten beim Zocken wohl irgendwo zwischen 40% und 70%, wo bspw auch ein SS G 550 noch sehr leise ist...


Hast du es selbst getestet?

Ich hab es und da drehts bei mir auf...


----------



## elohim (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Nee, ich besitze es selbst nicht, ich habe da dem CB Test vertraut in dem es laut Diagrammen erst irgendwo jenseits der 320W hochdreht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*



elohim schrieb:


> Nee, ich besitze es selbst nicht


 Ich schon und ich habs selbst getestet.

Zum Beispiel dreht es in einem Gehäuse mit oben eingebautem Netzteil und Phenom 955BE und 'ner 5870 auf.


----------



## elohim (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Nagut, oben wirds natürlich auch schön mit der warmen Gehäuseluft gefüttert.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte mal eben 2 Sachen loswerden zu dem Thema, un zu #2 hätte ich gerade einen Aussagekräftigen Post:

#1 Zu BQ selbst:
Ja die Firma hat sich wirklich gut gemacht, seit dem Sie bei FSP fertigen lässt.

Früher hatte BQ ein grottiges Marketing, einen Support der ständig genutzt werden musste und war eher dafür bekannt selbst "China-Böller" umzulabeln und einen brauchbaren Lüfter reinzusetzen. 

Heute ist BQ durchaus zu empfehlen. Allerdings bin ich eher der Typ der es nicht einsieht für das gleiche Produkt nur wegen anderem Label und Lüfter 20 € mehr auszugeben - da ich seit 2002 eh nur noch auf FSP setze ( okay aktuell ein Chieftec drinn, ich kam so günstig ran xD) würde ich nie BQ kaufen - und ja ich bin nen h8ter ^^

Ein kleines Beispiel:
Damals hab ich einem bekannten einen PC zusammen gebaut: FX-62 @ 3 Ghz mit einem Mini Typ 90, Radeon HD3870 ( vorher war eine x19xx drinn) , Asrock ALive SATA2-GLAN, 4 x 1 Gb Pc800, HDD,DVD, 3 CaseLüfter und sowas... 

In dem Ding steckt ein 300 Watt FSP Nt.  Der Rechner ist 24 / 7 in Betrieb weil sich den aktuell noch 2 Brüder zum zoggen teilen. Und das Ding brauch unter VollLast, gemessen mit nem 0815 Aldi MessGerät ganze 363 Watt. Hut ab vor dem NT.

#2
Elektrotechnik wurde im Studium nur kurz angeschnitten aber stimmt es das Schaltnetzteile ( wie in unseren Desktop PCs)  bei 50 % Auslastung den höchsten Wirkungsgrad erreichen?  

Angenommen ich habe einen PC der 24 / 7 unter Volllast 350 Watt zieht. Dem PC Stelle ich ein 700 Watt Markennetzteil zur Seite. Ist dann a) Der Wirkungsgrad des NTs am höchsten und b) muss in dieser Situation nicht das Nt extrem Leise sein und eine erhöhte Lebensdauer aufweisen da es ja nur bis zu Hälfte seiner Spezifiktion ausgereizt wird?


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Alle Netzteile außer der BeQuiet NT's sind minderwertig?*

Betreff #2

sieh dir die Diagramme an zb direkt bei 80+ 

du wirst feststellen das die Kurve beinahe flach ist 

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/ps...O., LTD._SS-520FL^2_520W_ECOS 3321_Report.pdf

früher sah das anders aus 

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/Seasonic_SS600HT_80Plus_Report.pdf

zum zweiten teil, nicht zwangsläufig, je höher die Leistung des NT umso stärker muss der Lüfter sein der eingebaut wir, dieser muss ja das Netzteil unter Vollast auch gut kühlen. 

Sehr deutlich wird das in dieser be quiet Tabelle

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W : Lfter & Lautstrke - Artikel Hartware.net

das 550W Modell dreht bei Vollast mit 550RPM das 1000W Modell bei 50% Last 615RPM

Die Lebensdauer ist schwer vorherzusagen, im Prinzip ist diese neben vielen Faktoren stark von der Temperatur abhängig und somit von der Kühlung. da die Last identisch ist, ist auch die Abwärme ähnlich somit müsste eigentlich die Lebensdauer auch in ähnlichen Bereich liegen, aber das ist ein theoretischen Gedankenspiel.

Die Lebensdauer zu bestimmen ist selbst für Hersteller von Bauteilen nicht leicht siehe Kugellager (Mechanisch) oder Elko und das sind einzelne Bauteile bei einem NT hast du eine Summe verschiedener Bauelemente


----------

